# **** 2012 Up Your Water Intake Challenge ***



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know about you but, I really need to get my water intake up and stay consistent. My goal is at least 64 oz of water a day. It's 3pm and I haven't had any yet. Hence this challenge.

Anybody wanna join me? If so, just thank the post and post your daily goal. Then, check in daily to stay on track. Simple. Your hair, skin and overall health with thank you (not to mention getting weight under control). 

That said, I'ma go get a glass of water while you're considering whether you want to join. I hope I come back to find I have company. 

Woohoo!!!! Boy do we have challengers! Thanks for THANKING, Ladies. Here's our current list of healthy challengers:

*Challengers*
againstallodds 
AngelDaBeauty
AtlantaJJ
bebezazueta 
Blackbird77 
Blairx0
Bnster 
bronzebomb 
Carmelella 
ChasingBliss
D.Lisha
DayDreamist 
DesignerCurls
djkforeal 
DominicanBrazilian82
dream13 
Evallusion
Fhrizzball
GaiasDaughter24 
greenandchic 
Guyaneek 
hair4romheaven
IDareT'sHair 
Ijanei 
ImFree27 
inneedofhelptx 
IslandDiva08 
itismehmmkay 
Janet'
jayjaycurlz 
Je Ne Sais Quoi
JessicaSorbet 
jrae 
Kerryann
kila82
KiWiStyle
KoriKiyomi 
KPH 
KumakoXsd 
ladybug71 
ladyscorpian14
LightEyedMami 
LilMissSunshine5
lindsaywhat 
Luvcurlies1984 
LuvlyRain3 
mallysmommy
Mertzy
metro_qt
missbugg21
MissCrawford 
MissErikaM 
mocatee
Monaleezza
MsAminta
Ms_CoCo37 
MyAngelEyez~C~U 
napbella 
NappyNelle 
NaturallyMede
naturalpride 
NewHairWOWeave 
Nix08 
nyreeroberts1 
ojemba 
Petite One
PrissyHippie 
qchelle 
Ravengirl 
ReignLocks 
sharifeh
Solila 
soonergirl 
springy_curly 
sqzbly1908 
Ssbrwnsgr 
sugarwater 
TeeSGee 
theneolution 
tiffers 
TracyNicole
trendsetta25
tricie 
TrueSugar 
vavouna 
wheezy807 
yodie 
YoursTrulyRE


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for making this challenge I hate water so I'm going to start small for one month a glass a day then the second month two then so on


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

I need this in my life, I've been seriously slacking on drinking water.

My goal is to drink 80-120 oz a day... I'd better get started. It's 2 in the afternoon and I still haven't drunk anything.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2012)

I will join  I hate water too. I will try to get 16oz in the increase next month to 24, during my work outs outside this is EASY breezy I usually go through 9 cups in an hour  when not working out. I am working out inside not as thirsty. HUH going to get 8oz right now. LOL


----------



## KPH (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in...I drink a lot of water.  I usually drink 64  or more ounces a day.  I have had 32 so far.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2012)

I need this challenge like I need air,  thanks for starting it!  I too haven't had any water today and as soon as I finish this post i'm filling my bottle up.  I too will be consuming 64oz a day.


----------



## theneolution (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm definitely in -- I get really good about drinking water for days at a time then I fall off, but for now I'm going to shoot for at least 1 liter a day, or approximately 32 ounces.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

Y'all are reading my mind!  I'm at 32 oz now.  (2 water bottles). Halfway to my daily goal of 64 oz. I really want to do a gallon a day but I'm taking it slow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can definitely do this one! I've been pretty bad about my water intake. This will help me with my other challenges.  I'll shoot for 64 oz. a day, if not more.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

:woohoo:  I have water buddies!  Yes!!!! 

And guess what.  I didn't even drink while gone. Got distracted and took a nap.  I'm not a big water drinker but usually can drink with lemon added.  For awhile, I was on a roll and could drink it without lemon but, I'm starting from scratch now.  AND, lemon is good to add anyway so, I'm drinking my first 8 oz now (@ 4:39pm ).  Hey!  Better late than never.

Oh, and for some reason, I can't drink water first thing in the morning before eating.  What's up with that?

In any case, I'm SO happy that you ladies are joining me.  Let's drink to that! :superbanana:


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my word @NJoy, I could kiss you for starting this challenge. I am so laxed in this area now, it's unbelievable. I will try to drink about 10 glasses a day but I'll start with about 7 glasses and work my way up. This is truly a real challenge for me.


----------



## kila82 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in!!! Aiming for 32 to 48 oz a day!!


----------



## NaNaEternally (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in!! this is prolly the 5th challenge I've joined... #addicted  ...but yeah I need to drink more water too. i can't expect to get healthy hair without a healthy body. I'll start with 2 water bottles daily. Next I need a gym membership. Good luck all !!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll shoot for 33 ounces...thats about 2 water bottles...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to gradually work my up to 64oz. 

I'll start with 3 cups (24oz) a day for a month and work my way up from there. 

I haven't had any water today and it's already 5pm here, yikes! 

Thanks for this challenge Njoy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

32 oz down...32 oz to go.


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm joining. I drink so much fruit juice and I never drink water. I've been drink V8 Splash. The weird thing is when I'm thirst if I grab water first I will be satisfied and not even want to drink juice, but I just can not force myself to go for water first.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh lawd another needed challenge. I'm going to be the queen of challenges. I'm in. The sad part is I'm suffering from acute renal failure. I was good after I initially saw my neuphrologist but I fell off. My goal is 3L per day. He said that is good enough.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 2, 2012)

I  drink at least a 120ozs per day while working out..i want to join this to stay at that #


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'll do it.

32-64 Ounces per day.

Thanks @NJoy


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, I have some catching up to do for today. 16 oz and feeling like I'm about to drown.  I think I can get another 16 oz but, I'll try for more.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> I'm joining. I drink so much fruit juice and I never drink water. I've been drink V8 Splash. The weird thing is when I'm thirst if I grab water first I will be satisfied and not even want to drink juice, but I just can not force myself to go for water first.


 
Girl, watch out for fruit juice. There are so many liquid calories in even 100% fruit juice. When I was preggy and gaining way too much weight, my dr told me to cut back on the fruit juices because of all the natural sugars/calories.

I find drinking bottles of water an easy option for passing up juices and bottled drinks. Something psychological about grabbing a water I guess. IDK.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I'll throw in some green tea, plain! ~ without sugar or honey ~ to get the additional benefits of green tea.  Hey, it won't taste any better but at least it'll be a 2fer.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

6 cups down - one more to go for the night.


----------



## springy_curly (Jan 2, 2012)

Count me in too! I used to be really good about drink water at one point all a drank was water and unsweetened herbal tea. I'm planning a new workout routine so I'm going to need to increase my water intake too! My goal is 48+ oz a day. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes! I need this.

I only drink about two cups if I don't forget. Bad... I know.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 2, 2012)

I need this. Shooting for 64 oz a day starting tomorrow, and I have had no water at all since October of 2010.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to drink about 64oz of water a day too - especially on my workout days when its easier for me to be dehydrated.  I also drink coffee so its even more imperative for me to load up on the water.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I drank 4-16 oz water bottles & now I'm on my 5th one!  I'm exceeding my goal today. Yep!

ETA:  got my ( Y ) up & did wii Zumba & finished up my 6th bottle. Spicy foods & exercise helped me today!

96 OZ day one!


----------



## CherryBomb (Jan 2, 2012)

*My goal is one gallon of water per day. *


----------



## Champagne (Jan 2, 2012)

i am in also ... I drink loads of coffee and my skin is dying


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

~48 oz so far.  Getting ready to make some herbal tea.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

Got all of my water in!!! Man, it was hard. But I did it. W00t!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I need this. Shooting for 64 oz a day starting tomorrow, and *I have had no water at all since October of 2010.*



Girl, how are you still alive?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I need this. Shooting for 64 oz a day starting tomorrow, and I have had no water at all since October of 2010.


 

MyAngelEyez~C~U
What the?!!  I'm keeping my eye on you, Missy!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

48 oz down. Lemon is my friend.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in...i actually made this a resolution for 2010...i love water but i don't drink enough of it.

I will start 2mrrw.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 2, 2012)

My daily goal is 70 oz. of water.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 2, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I need this. Shooting for 64 oz a day starting tomorrow, and *I have had no water at all since October of 2010.  *



OMG I'm crying! 

Ok ok *composes self* I'm joining this challenge.  My goal right now is *4 *glass per day.  Hopefully I'll work myself up to 64oz per day....but not yet.

I'll start tomorrow


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! My goal is 64 to 80 oz on rest days, and a gallon on the days I work out.
I also hope to my intake of herbal teas, smoothie, and fruit juices (without getting carried away.)


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I offer you ladies some advice? About 6 years ago, when I was a freshmen in undergrad, I NEVER drunk water unless I just got through exercising or it was the only option I had. My roommate however only drunk water. She would put cold bottles of water in the fridge and reach for them whenever thirsty. 

I bought a 24-pack bottle of water and started doing the same thing. I put a bunch in the fridge for them to get cold. At that time, I didn't buy any other drink so the only thing I could reach for is the water. 

A couple months later, I realized that water was ALL I drunk. Now, it's really hard for me to drink anything else. For instance, kool-aid and most juices are too sugary sweet for me whereas I loved them before. They taste almost like I'm drinking straight sugar. I love lemonade but it has to be freshly squeezed. I still LOVE mixed drinks -- maybe cuz it has mostly alcohol and very little sugar. But today, the only thing that quenches my thirst is water.

So instead of setting this high lofty goal, start small and drink from the bottled water that are sold in packs instead of those giant water jugs/bottles where you feel like you have to down a whole ocean. Overtime, you will notice your body gaining a greater and greater affinity for water and pretty soon, that's all you will want to drink. 

Good luck ladies. I LOVE water.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sooo in.
I'm usually terrible about drinking anything besides coffee.ugh

Aiming for * consistency* and 32+ oz


----------



## MissCrawford (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in. I already get about 54 ounces but the remaining 10 are tough. I do believe i should get around 68 though.  Running around the city and always being near a ladies room just doesn't cut it. I also try to get it all before 6pm. If not, I'm up all night. I keep a jug near my desk that is exactly 64 ounces. Unfortunately I find my self with a little left everyday. Weird. By then I'm too pooped or busy to drank it. I won't check in everyday but when I have time.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ladies!!!​ 
***Don't forget to THANK the first post***​ 
I'll add and update the Challengers List based on Thanks!

And uh, thanks!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! this will be the reminder i need. Will try to drink at least 40 ounces (a step up from zero)


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG!! Thank you for starting this challenge. I've been needing to increase my intake. I'm going to start with 48oz a day.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! Goal is 64 oz a day.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 3, 2012)

This falls in line with one of my new years resolutions to stop drinking sodas and increase (start since I don't hardly drink water) drinking water.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 3, 2012)

I need to join. I'm gonna start with atleast 32oz. I hardly ever drink water. In the summer I had to have a taste for it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2012)

I usually drink 64oz a day - I will continue this and try to add more each week.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 3, 2012)

i normally drink about 16oz per day..........but i am shooting for 64oz per day.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 3, 2012)

I am going for 2 bottles a minimum of day for 2012, then up it for more.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in!!! I need to lose 100lbs and I'm already doing 313 workouts for the year (3 down, 310 to go). No drink other than water (and wine on special occasions. I have two kids, can't give that up )

I'm shooting for a gallon a day. I LOVE water so that's not the problem. The problem is I love juice and soda too . But I haven't had anything other than water since the new year. Now, just to up the intake.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2012)

Didin't do too well today as yet. I only had 4 cups of water so far and would need to drink 3 more before the night is done:/


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^  Girl, you're doing better than me.  I haven't had any yet and it's 6pm.  I did have coconut water but I'm not counting that.  I'm about to do 16 oz with lemon right now.  I'll make 64 oz by end of the night tho.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in but I will start slow and work my way up, I will be happy with starting off with at leas 16 oz per day for the first week.


----------



## CherryBomb (Jan 3, 2012)

*I've had half a gallon of water so far. Could do better though.*


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 3, 2012)

I thanked the first post and I'd like to join.  One of my goals for the year is to drink more water so this is on time!  Today I've had two 16.9 oz bottles.  My immediate goal is to drink 3 of these bottles per day and by mid year increasing this to 4 bottles.  I just cracked open my final bottle for the night.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so in   I'm off to have some right now!  Really excellent thread njoy!


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for starting this challenge. I use to drink at least 64oz daily. I slacked up and some days don't drink water at all. I really need to get back on track. I'm in. My goal is 3 to 4 bottles daily. I drink more that way.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, 3/4 glasses down


----------



## tiffers (Jan 3, 2012)

Got about half of my water in so far...


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

Only about 20 oz today.  This thread is a great reminder!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 3, 2012)

1.5 Liters done so far today...


----------



## Cendra (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy,

I won't be joining - I currently drink 8-10 glasses a day - but I just dropped by to say that your hair is gorgeous.  Like, Dayum. 

Good luck, ladies.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 3, 2012)

Drank about 24 oz so far today will try to drink another 16 oz before bed.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm only at one bottle of water today and a cup of tea. I'm dragging. I'm about to drink 1L of the flavored water I buy from walmart. It is my sub for soda and ups my water for the day. I'm going to have a raspberry apple water. Yum!


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know I'm late but I really need this challenge. I probably drink about 30 ounces a day and I wonder why my skin is looking so crazy lol. I'm going to shoot for 80 ounces a day.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

You ladies are ROCKIN'!!! 

And subscribing to this thread is really doing a great job at serving as a reminder...(and making me feel guilty for any slacking).




Cendra said:


> @NJoy,
> 
> I won't be joining - I currently drink 8-10 glasses a day - but I just dropped by to say that your hair is gorgeous. Like, Dayum.
> 
> Good luck, ladies.


 
Thanks Cendra! I really appreciate the compliment. 



Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm only at one bottle of water today and a cup of tea. I'm dragging. I'm about to drink 1L of the flavored water I buy from walmart. It is my sub for soda and ups my water for the day. *I'm going to have a raspberry apple water*. Yum!


 
Ms. Tiki

Oooooo! That sounds yummy! Are there any sweetners in that?


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 3, 2012)

Well i did just okay today...i onle drank about 16oz so far...guess i will be takn baby steps lol.

My goal is atleast 32oz a day.


----------



## KPH (Jan 3, 2012)

64 oz so far today


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy Yes, it has aspartame. I don't think one a day will kill me, literally. So, I'm fine with it. Plus, my Dr. gave it the ok. So, I'm riding with it. LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2012)

I managed to get all 64 oz in yesterday, but today I'm having a hard time.  This cold is kicking my butt.  So far I have 32 oz. down, and 32 more to go.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy Yes, it has aspartame. I don't think one a day will kill me, literally. So, I'm fine with it. Plus, my Dr. gave it the ok. So, I'm riding with it. LOL


 
Hey, if the doctor gave you thumbs up, you get no beef from me.  I have to add lemon to my water to get it down...for now. But that apple raspberry does sound yummy! 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I managed to get all 64 oz in yesterday, but today I'm having a hard time. This cold is kicking my butt. So far I have 32 oz. down, and 32 more to go.


 
Awwww. Try drinking tea with honey and lemon and feel better, hon. On a good note, drinking more water will help that bug to pass thru faster. Do what you can. I'm praying for you to get well soon.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I managed to get all 64 oz in yesterday, but today I'm having a hard time.  This cold is kicking my butt.  So far I have 32 oz. down, and 32 more to go.



Get better!I was just about to post the same. Been sick and down all day.I'll try and up it tomorrow


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried adding crystal light to their water?
Besides today I've been having great success with adding the to go packets to my water bottle


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

PinkPeony said:


> Get better!I was just about to post the same. Been sick and down all day.I'll try and up it tomorrow


 
Ugh!  Stinky ol' flu bug is going around.  Praying you get better soon too!  Stay hydrated!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy Lol! they have different flavors. They have a honeydew flavor that has biotin in it & other hair friendly things.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy Lol! they have different flavors. They have a honeydew flavor that has biotin in it & other hair friendly things.


 
Ms. Tiki

Walmart, huh?  What brand is that? 

**taking notes**


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

Clear American


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Finishing up this last 16 oz before midnite to make my 64 oz goal.  My eyeballs about about to float away.  Thank GOD for lemon juice.


----------



## MissErikaM (Jan 3, 2012)

I was JUST thinking about this today! I realized that I couldn't remember the last glass of water I had I had one glass today, gonna try and shoot for another before bed.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 3, 2012)

Checking in 64oz down today!  Thanks to Zumba for helping me to meet half my goal on its own.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2012)

72oz today.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm in. going for the standard 64oz. woohoo!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be starting in the morning with 64 ounces!!!


----------



## ree.denise (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to start in the am also. 64 is the goal

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 4, 2012)

Just finished my last cup of water finishing at 70 oz.


----------



## EightiesBaby (Jan 4, 2012)

Im in! I HATE water, sometimes I go weeks without drinking it :/ I said one of my resolutions this year would be to drink more water, especially for my skin, so this challenge is perfect for me. I want to try and drink 64oz a day but I'm going to start small and go for a bottle a day and work my way up.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 4, 2012)

Okey doke.  So my goal was to start off slow at 4 glass per day.  Yesterday, I finished at 48 ounces, which is equal to 6 cups! (at least I think lol)  So I was over my goal!  Hope to do something similar today!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

You're all doing GREAT!!!  KUTGW!!


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 4, 2012)

I am glad I joined this challenge thanks Njoy!  I currently drink about 2-3 bottles of water per day, but I want to double that to 4-6 bottles which will be 64oz-96oz.  Techinally, that's 67.6oz-101.4oz because the bottled waters are usually 16.9 fl. oz. or 500ml.  I am working on my first bottle of the day, I usually drink 1.5 to 2 bottles while at work, then 1 to 1.5 at home.  Since I am going to start working out again, this water intake challenge will work very well for me.  Be sure to release the water often because the bladder can only hold up to 80oz of water and it is not good to hold in water that long.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had about two to three cups... trying to get more in!


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 4, 2012)

I want in  I really need this challenge!!!!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 4, 2012)

hehe its 11:34 and i havent had a single oz of h2o. this will definately be a challenge for me


----------



## springy_curly (Jan 4, 2012)

Checking in, I drank 64 oz yesterday!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 4, 2012)

48 oz so far today.  I went to the gym so that helped my water intake.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 4, 2012)

74 fl oz yesterday
60 fl oz today


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

68 oz DONE!!!!!  I feel sloshy.:alcoholic


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

I only got through 1 bottle today...smh


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 4, 2012)

checking in...

I need to drink two more glasses to meet my daily intake goal.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sick and it's not happening.


----------



## KPH (Jan 4, 2012)

64 oz today


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

Still drinking... but not done yet.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on board, I can go easily go all day without drinking water 
well so far this year I've pretty given up soda , i still drink coffee though


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 4, 2012)

Only drank 24 oz today.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 4, 2012)

Count me in..I can always use more water.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 5, 2012)

I downloaded an app recently on my iPhone called "Waterlogged" that's really helped me keep track of my water intake. _Sometimes _it's easy for me to drink water but hard to keep track of the *total amount* that I've had. With this app, I set my goal (64 oz), and input the glasses as I drink them. It tallies them up and you can set it to remind you as often as you like. You can also take pictures of glasses and set their volume if you want to show your favorite glass. It will also chart your history of meeting your daily goals and can tell you where you drink your water if you enable location services.

Not trying to plug the product too much, but it's been very helpful for me since I got it about a week ago. I'm sure they have an Android version also.

HTH! Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, nearly 2 in the morning but, I finally finished up 64 oz.  Man, I've gotta start drinking earlier.  It seems I can't drink water before noon.  What's up with that? erplexed  Ah well, better late than never.


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I got in about 56 ounces today!. My goal is 80 bui I know I will get there eventually I plan on drinking at least 70 oz tomorrow


----------



## Carmelella (Jan 5, 2012)

6 cups a day to start and then hopefully 8 cups. i always confuse thirst for hunger so it'll be a challenge.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, only had 24oz yesterday, so I did hit my goal of 3 cups.  So far today (after 12am), I've had another 24oz!  The day is just beginning, so I can't wait to see how much I'll end up drinking total!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 5, 2012)

88 oz of water!


----------



## MissCrawford (Jan 5, 2012)

Started at 5am. The day is looking good.


----------



## vavouna (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in....thank you for starting this.  I plan on doing 64 ounces a day


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Well, nearly 2 in the morning but, I finally finished up 64 oz. Man, I've gotta start drinking earlier. It seems I can't drink water before noon. What's up with that? erplexed Ah well, better late than never.


 
Same here!  For some reason, I'll go all day long without drinking any water, and then right around 7-8 pm, I'll break my neck trying to get it all in.

You were right about the water helping with my cold.  I'm not exactly 100%, but I do feel much better than I did a couple of days ago.



naturalnewb said:


> I downloaded an app recently on my iPhone called "Waterlogged" that's really helped me keep track of my water intake. _Sometimes _it's easy for me to drink water but hard to keep track of the *total amount* that I've had. With this app, I set my goal (64 oz), and input the glasses as I drink them. It tallies them up and you can set it to remind you as often as you like. You can also take pictures of glasses and set their volume if you want to show your favorite glass. It will also chart your history of meeting your daily goals and can tell you where you drink your water if you enable location services.
> 
> Not trying to plug the product too much, but it's been very helpful for me since I got it about a week ago. I'm sure they have an Android version also.
> 
> HTH! Good luck with the challenge!


 
Thanks for the tip!  I'm definitely going to check this app out.  Cuz I need all the help I can get.

I'm running low on my bottled water.  Gonna have to run to the store and pick more up.

Have any of you tried Kangen water?


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 5, 2012)

80 oz for yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2012)

It is so cold right now (68 degrees and lower at night, lol)and truly I have no desire to drink ANY water during the day so I think if I drink just 405 cups a day, that would be fine until it warms up a bit again.

I'm from the Bahamas, I am not used to any type of cold weather so 68 degrees is not good for me right now and it's limiting my water intake.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have realllly slacked off my water game in the past few months.  Ugh...    I am definitely up for joining the challenge.  It's almost noon and I've only had 1 glass thus far.  Must do better!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2012)

I know I'm late, but I'm in!!! I'm going for a total of 64 ounces, but I'm going to start with 32 and work my way up. Thanks for this, NJoy!!


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in I love water but sometimes I slack off a lil. I usually drink 80 oz per day.  This will help me with the slacking off!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 5, 2012)

Only did 1 liter yesterday, but I have 1 liter down today, and am working on #2 .


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2012)

32 oz down.  Working on my next 16.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 5, 2012)

48 ounces down so far today!


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 5, 2012)

does 32 oz of tea count?


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Woot Woot! I'm at 80!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2012)

1.5L right now...hoping to get in another L. I think I'm going to have another bottle of water and a couple cups of tea.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2012)

TrueSugar said:


> does 32 oz of tea count?


 
TrueSugar

Well, if it's sweetened, technically sugar de-hydrates. But, this is YOUR own personal challenge and if that works for you while you work on building up your water goal, fine by me.  But, uh...water and unsweetened water drinks are what you should be working towards in this challenge. Your hair, skin, body and general health will thank you.

Let's do this!!!

48 oz down and working on my final 16 towards today's goal.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Yoo-hoooo!!!!  We need more check ins.  Howzit going?

64 oz for me today!  And before midnight.  Woo!  I may even mess around and throw in another 16 oz just to show off.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 5, 2012)

70 oz. today.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Its past my bed time and I did not meet my quota. I've drank about 44oz.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Got all 120 oz in today! W00t!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Got all 120 oz in today! W00t!


 
Girl!  You are doing it BIG!   Go on withcha bad self!

As for me, I got to 80 oz.  Not too shabby!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

NJoy Thanks!  And look at you, getting in 80 oz?! That's awesome!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm finishing off my day with just 2L. I am thinking of having another flavored water since I didn't have any tea. IDK yet.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 6, 2012)

72oz total yesterday!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 6, 2012)

80 ounces today!


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 6, 2012)

60oz yesterday........it seems like i am rushing to the ladies room every hour .


----------



## springy_curly (Jan 6, 2012)

I finished 72 oz yesterday... already halfway through my first 16 oz

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

I barely have 4 oz. down so far today. T_T

Yesterday, I topped out at 56 oz.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 6, 2012)

If it isn't to late I would like to join, I always start off good and then end ou slacking, and hopefully the conversations here will help me do that.  

My goal is to drink at least two 33.8oz bottles of water a day and an 8oz glass of green tea.  Which I have done for today.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 6, 2012)

great challenge!!!!
I'll join. I made it easy on myself and bought a huge bottle from walmart that holds 8 8 oz servings per day. i keep it at home cause it's too annoyingly big to carry around.
 I'm finishing off one bottle a day, usually right as i wake up.
i think i read something somewhere that it's good to drink water right as you wake up, lemme see if i find it....
ETA: after skimming through a few a links, well apparently, it boosts your metabolism and helps rehydrate after a night of sleep. sounds decent to me.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 6, 2012)

i'll join I had 9 cups already


----------



## qchelle (Jan 6, 2012)

So far 47 oz today! And the day is still young!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2012)

I've officially traded in my training wheels..er, I mean, my 16 oz bottle for a 32 oz bottle. It's on nah! 




bign__17 said:


> If it isn't to late I would like to join, I always start off good and then end ou slacking, and hopefully the conversations here will help me do that.
> 
> My goal is to drink at least two 33.8oz bottles of water a day and an 8oz glass of green tea. Which I have done for today.


 
Nope. Not too late. Just keep drinking and talking. We'll help to keep you from slacking up.


----------



## NaNaEternally (Jan 6, 2012)

just finished 64oz  ...ima try for 72oz tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jan 7, 2012)

Got all of my water (and then some!) in today!


----------



## qchelle (Jan 7, 2012)

Finished with 79oz!!


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 7, 2012)

70 ounces


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 7, 2012)

Got all my water in for today!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 7, 2012)

I so need this!  I said if I could drink a cup every hour at work I'd be great!


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 7, 2012)

Water is the first thing on my belly everyday 16 ounces down 64 more to go!


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 7, 2012)

Count me in. I am horrible about drinking water. I can go more than 2 weeks without drinking water(don't count water found in fruit or juice).  I plan to drink 32oz per day. I will gradually increase this amount...baby steps first.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 7, 2012)

im going for 1-2 liters a day. I can do it easily at work because I have a liter bottle and we have water coolers. My challenge will be weekends because I'm home and mostly lazy. Oh and I will  not use flavors for my water. I know imy water intake will increase once i start working out.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2012)

_About to take my first cup of the day. I dread drinking water...but it is something that must be done! _


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 7, 2012)

yesterday 72oz
today 58oz......16 more to go.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2012)

_Okay, finally just finished that 16oz cup from earlier. 48 more ounces to go

I really am trying.

ETA: down to 32 oz, this is naaaasstttyyy 
_


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been doing horrible in the H20.  But the good news is that my SO dropped off 2 cases off water so hopefully I will get on track!


----------



## qchelle (Jan 7, 2012)

Only 40oz so far!  About to guzzle! :fat:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so far behind today.  So far, I've only downed 20 oz for the day. T_T


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 7, 2012)

6 cups down 2 more to go.  Watching the game, Who Dat!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Way behind schedule today.  It's almost 11pm and I've only had 16 oz.  I've got a little more than an hour left.  Can. it. be. done?  Stay tuned to find out.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would like to join! My ultimate goal is 80 ounces/day, but my short term goal is 64 ounces...I have consumed 48 ounces today already


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday I was a success got Dow my 2 33.8oz bottles of water and my glass of green tea. So far today I've gotten down in bottle of water and am currently working on my glass of tea. 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday, it took me until 2 am, but I managed to get 70.7 oz in before bed.

This challenge is soooo good for me!  It's making me remember to drink, which is definitely a step in the right direction.  Hopefully, continuing with it will motivate me to take further steps in getting myself back in shape.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Nah.  I didn't make it.  Only got 32 oz in yesterday.  I have to be more disciplined on weekends because I'll grab a sweet tea while out instead of water...unless they sell bottled water.  I swear, Georgia tap water is yuck!

I will say that I"m doing better at the movie theater.  I go every week and always get popcorn and a drink.  I've stopped getting popcorn and only get a bottle of water.  My resistance to getting water before is that I hate paying $100 for a bottle of water!  Ugh.  But, I guess it's worth it to sip water instead of slamming buttered popcorn and twizzlers.

Also, I'm working on my first 32 oz for the day.  I'm making my goal today.  No doubt about it.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2012)

finished 74.4 (that's how much the bottle carries) a day for the past three days. I'm working on doubling that today. 
My body is quickly getting used to it, all the frequent bathroom breaks have calmed down.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Nah.  I didn't make it.  Only got 32 oz in yesterday.  I have to be more disciplined on weekends because I'll grab a sweet tea while out instead of water...unless they sell bottled water.  I swear, Georgia tap water is yuck!
> 
> I will say that I"m doing better at the movie theater.  I go every week and always get popcorn and a drink.  I've stopped getting popcorn and only get a bottle of water.  My resistance to getting water before is that I hate paying $100 for a bottle of water!  Ugh.  But, I guess it's worth it to sip water instead of slamming buttered popcorn and twizzlers.
> 
> Also, I'm working on my first 32 oz for the day.  I'm making my goal today.  No doubt about it.


girl, you better bring a bottle of water in your purse!
i do it all the time.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> girl, you better bring a bottle of water in your purse!
> i do it all the time.


 
TRUE!!! My husband it the enabler. He heads straight to the concession stand, calling himself doing better by getting popcorn with no butter...and a small drink and twizzlers.   His concession days are over!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Got 6 cups in for the day so far...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 8, 2012)

I've only had 1L today. I'm dehydrated and I'm having all my normal signs. I act like drinking water for me is no biggie forgetting how important it is to me. I need to get it together before I end up hooked to a machine every week. Ugh

Ladies please make sure you keep up with your water intake. Also, be care what meds you take and the affect they will have on your organs. Trust me you don't want to end up in my situation. This is no fun!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 8, 2012)

Got my last bottle finished just now, but have to drink another glass because I forgot to take my vitamins so today I will have more than my goal down. 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaNaEternally (Jan 9, 2012)

i've done 64-72oz the last couple days....but today i cant stand the taste of water...i dont get it. i prolly got 4oz down so far then i got me some coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsDes (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to increase my water intake. I need to drink at least 4 cups (= 2 16 oz. bottle waters) I think how much water you should drink depends on your weight. 8 glasses is a lil too much for me. Somebody that is 90 lbs won't need alla that and someone 400 lbs will probably need more than 8 glasses. Just sayin.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 9, 2012)

I managed to get down 67.6 oz. of water and that was because I needed it from exercising.  The day before I was lucky if I got down even half of that amount, but I will be doing my best to get down at least 60-70oz per day.


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been drinking about 60-80 ounces over the last few days and I've already seen an improvement in my digestion and my skin is looking way better. Pimples are clearing up and less breakouts.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2012)

8 oz before noon.  Things are looking up for me.  Although, it did make me feel nauseated. I had to follow it up with a glass of grapefruit juice.  i'm pretty sure it's psychological now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 9, 2012)

I finished yesterday with 67.7 oz. WOO HOO!

Today, I've gotten off to a decent start.  So far I've had 25.8 oz of water, and 8 oz of green tea.  Hopefully, I won't be looking crazy tonight trying to reach my goal of 64 oz.  I'm such a procrastinator. T_T


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey girlies, I wrote this for a bit of inspiration: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2011/12/h2o.html?m=1 <3


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 9, 2012)

Trying to drink four cups. But I had a coffee today which I think doesn't help at all =/


----------



## tiffers (Jan 9, 2012)

MsDes said:


> I need to increase my water intake. I need to drink at least 4 cups (= 2 16 oz. bottle waters) I think how much water you should drink depends on your weight. 8 glasses is a lil too much for me. Somebody that is 90 lbs won't need alla that and someone 400 lbs will probably need more than 8 glasses. Just sayin.



 I did a bit of research after starting a water challenge a few years ago.

You should divide your weight by two and that number is how many oz you should be drinking daily.

So someone who is 200 lbs should be drinking 100 oz of water daily.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I did a bit of research after starting a water challenge a few years ago.
> 
> You should divide your weight by two and that number is how many oz you should be drinking daily.
> 
> So someone who is 200 lbs should be drinking 100 oz of water daily.



Does it matter if the weight is mostly muscle vs fat?


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 9, 2012)

I so need to join this! Pretty please? Let's see I drink currently about a cup a day so I want to at least get to 8 cups a day (I will deal with how much I should actually be taking later).


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

I drank quite a bit of water today but didn't keep track of how much.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 9, 2012)

64 oz. and counting!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2012)

96 today and still sipping.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 9, 2012)

32oz down hope i can get the other 32 down before my bed time lol


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2012)

^^^  Me too.  And I have 1 hour to do it.  I need to take my supplements anyway so...  I'm on it.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic I have no clue. 

Imma go and look up that thread, see if I can find the water website. 

ETA: Here's the link to the old challenge.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=304987


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

70 down - another 20 to go before bed (including herbal tea).  



tiffers said:


> greenandchic I have no clue.
> 
> Imma go and look up that thread, see if I can find the water website.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I did a bit of research after starting a water challenge a few years ago.
> 
> You should divide your weight by two and that number is how many oz you should be drinking daily.
> 
> So someone who is 200 lbs should be drinking 100 oz of water daily.


 
Well, dang.  I need to up my water intake...a little. 

I got my 64 oz in for tonight tho.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one bottle left to do for the day.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

106 oz Monday. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks NJoy! I _need_ this challenge in my life! 

I'm officially enlisting my cute new Bobble water bottle to get me through the day  

Starting goal: min. 32 oz./day
June - December: min. 64 oz./day  

Cheers, ladies!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Whew!  Found it!  I had to go back through my history to find the thread. 

Okay, so yesterday was bust.  I think I only got 32 oz in.  Today, I have a little over 8 oz to go.

Hope everyone is getting their water in!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 12, 2012)

56 ounces so far.  I've been slacking off today.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2012)

118 in for today


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Lagging way behind today. Only going to get 32oz in.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2012)

Only 32 oz for me today too and I have about 25 mins left but, uh....I'll just stick with 32 and do better tomorrow. Ugh. I still have to take my vites. Ok, maybe 8 more ounces. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Whew! Found it! I had to go back through my history to find the thread.
> 
> Okay, so yesterday was bust. I think I only got 32 oz in. Today, I have a little over 8 oz to go.
> 
> Hope everyone is getting their water in!


 
Ms_CoCo37

Subscribe, Woman!  We'll have no excuses.  I'm keeping my eye on you.  *squints*.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been slacking these past few days and haven't been keeping up with how much I'm drinking, but I KNOW that I'm not reaching my daily goal. I'd guess that I'm getting about 80 oz in a day.

I'll do better starting tomorrow.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 13, 2012)

I fell off these last few days...gonna try to do better tomorrow...


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 13, 2012)

Well so far so good....I have been going strong drinking my 2 33.8oz water bottles and my one glass of Green Tea everyday so far so good!!  The real test for me will be over the weekend.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 13, 2012)

I had all of my water for yesterday but I messed that up with 2 cups of coffee while I was at school last night. I was super sleepy!


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 13, 2012)

Still working on upping my water intake. Averaging about 3 or 4 glasses per day.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's all the water that I'm drinking lately, the collagen supplements that I started taking or both but, my skin is glowing!  About to do another 32 oz.  That'll make 64 and counting.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, I've been MIA from this thread, but I've still been getting my 50oz per day! I'm gonna start updating daily again.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am committing to drinking (2) 52oz. big plastic cups of water (which I got from the QT gas station)......I keep it in my car and fill it up before I leave out for the day. I actually started getting the Spring Water delivery service to my house to help me out and it has made a big difference. I also drink my morning and evening tea on top of this.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 13, 2012)

Even though i am not updating daily, i am still sticking to my goal...... my water intake since my last post ranges from 60oz to 80oz a day.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

NJoy I started a collagen supplement too! And you know they say collagen helps with weight loss. 

Like you, my skin has been looking better lately, but I have no clue whether it's the water or the collagen or the chlorella I just started a few days ago. Either way, I ain't complainin.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @NJoy I started a collagen supplement too! And you know they say collagen helps with weight loss.
> 
> Like you, my skin has been looking better lately, but I have no clue whether it's the water or the collagen or the chlorella I just started a few days ago. Either way, I ain't complainin.


 
tiffers

Girl, I'm not complaining either.  Whatever's working, I'm keeping it up.  I had no idea collagen helps with weight loss.  Score!!


----------



## napbella (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, I've been ignoring this thread but I'm so bad with my water intake I'm starting to feel guilty. So I'm in. I will start with 32ozs daily--well I should say I will try 32ozs daily.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2012)

(in my Kevin Hart's daddy's voice)  Alright, alright, alright!  You gon' learn to-day!! 

  Ok.  'nuff of that.  Alright my healthy fellow water-guzzlers.  I've updated the Challenger's List with the names of everyone who THANKED the first post.  Take a peek to make sure you're on the list.  If you are not, then let a sistah know.  Thank the post AND send me a PM to add you.  

Also, *if you notice any improvements in your hair, your weight, your complexion, your overall health, let us know!*  That will be a great encouragement and motivation.

Keep up the good work, Ladies.  And if you find that you're meeting your goals easily, challenge yourself to do a little more. Maybe water only.  Or plain water, instead of flavored water.  Or another glass per day. But keep in mind, if you're already doing 50-11 ounces of water a day, there's no need to have you eyeballs floating away on my account.  I think it was said that you should drink half your body weight in oz.  So, if you're 150 lbs, then 75 oz oughta do you nicely. 

And if you up you challenge, don't be a secret squirrel.  LET US KNOW!!!

Drink up, Ladies!   ( <--water cheers )


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 14, 2012)

NJoy said:


> (in my Kevin Hart's daddy's voice)  Alright, alright, alright!  You gon' learn to-day!!
> 
> Ok.  'nuff of that.  Alright my healthy fellow water-guzzlers.  I've updated the Challenger's List with the names of everyone who THANKED the first post.  Take a peek to make sure you're on the list.  If you are not, then let a sistah know.  Thank the post AND send me a PM to add you.
> 
> ...



Have you been watching Braxton Family Values?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 15, 2012)

40 oz so far today.  Because I worked out today, I really need to make up for what I lost in sweat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 15, 2012)

Yesterday - 96oz
Today - 64oz and counting


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 16, 2012)

Can I still raise a glass with you ladies?  I am trying to consistently get in a gallon a day.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 16, 2012)

Add me NJOY


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 16, 2012)

So Friday and Saturday were fails. I got some water in but no where near my goal. I did get a glass of green tea in Saturday but no vitamins either day. So after a long talk with myself I decided to get back on track, so Sunday and today things are running back smooth again. It seems that my downfall is the weekends so I have to get better on those days. 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 16, 2012)

im up to at least a liter a day


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> So Friday and Saturday were fails. I got some water in but no where near my goal. I did get a glass of green tea in Saturday but no vitamins either day. So after a long talk with myself I decided to get back on track, so Sunday and today things are running back smooth again. *It seems that my downfall is the weekends so I have to get better on those days.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Me too, Girl. Me too. 



Kerryann said:


> Add me NJOY



Gotcha!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2012)

3:15 pm and I've had no water yet.    I just drank some coconut water but will start chugging my first 32 oz in a few (I'm not even motivated to do so tho.  *Sigh*)

But, Like it or not, I'm on it!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, it's getting quiet up in here.  Maybe everyone was crazy busy on MLK Day.  I'ma let it slide.  But, expecting some check ins!

As for me?  I didn't hit my goal.  I barely did 20 oz total.  I guess I cheated with coconut water and green tea but, I'm challenging myself to get back on my water track.

That said, I'll be checking  in the morning for your check ins.  G'nite!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a late start but I managed to get all my water in for the day.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm fruit fasting, so I'm getting a LOT of water through eating only fruits. Have no clue how much water I'm getting down, but I'm going to the bathroom a LOT and it's still clear, so yay.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my water in on Monday and Tuesday. WOrking out has helped me increase my water intake.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry....been slacking!!!! Today is Day # 1!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 18, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> PLEASSSSEEEEE ADD ME!!!!
> 
> My goal is 10 glasses per day...me and the bathroom will be friends


 
Adding you now. Tell your potty I said "whazzup". I know his distant cousin very well.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 18, 2012)

PLEASSSSEEEEE ADD ME!!!!

My goal is 10 glasses per day...me and the bathroom will be friends


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 18, 2012)

I am getting in at least 67.6oz of water a day but it has not been easy.  I need to be more active with exercising and that will help me get in even more water.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 18, 2012)

_Got down at least 48 oz for the past cpl days (thanks to crystal light)_


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2012)

Got in 7.5 cups of water so far for the day. One more to go...


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in, but it's so hard for me to drink water. If I buy a new water bottle (like the bobble or camel back) I'll drink water regularly, then I stop after a month lol. I actually want to try blk water though.


ETA: My first goal is 34.35 oz. a day (the size of my bobble).


----------



## qchelle (Jan 18, 2012)

oooooh posts are still out of order, ok.

I got 4 cups in today!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2012)

64 oz and still sippin'. My medication is making me very dehydrated, so I should be drinking more.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 18, 2012)

Yesterday was a no go for me got in half of my goal.  Today I drank more than 67oz of water but I didn't get in my glass of green tea, tomorrow I will do better....I promise!!!!


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 19, 2012)

Got aaaaalllllll my water in today!


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 20, 2012)

I did 4 cups yesterday and 5 cups today. I have never gone to the bathroom so much in my life. I think I went through a roll of TP lol


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 20, 2012)

Got all my water and tea down yesterday getting started for today


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 20, 2012)

So far I haven't made it to a gallon.  I am going to do it today.  Getting started by drinking a glass right now.  How are you ladies doing?  My biggest issue is feeling like my body can't possibly want so much fluid.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2012)

Man, weekends are rough on a sista.   I might've done 40 oz yesterday but I'm on it today. 40 oz down.  24 more to go!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello??? Man, it's quiet in here today. It better be because we're all busy guzzling water.


----------



## kila82 (Jan 24, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Hello??? Man, it's quiet in here today. It better be because we're all busy guzzling water.



Lolol! So I didn't realize I was supposed to post about my water intake :/ lol I'm new...but anyway I've been doing pretty good! I've been drinking 36oz daily for about 3 weeks and im already seeing a change in my skin. My fine lines are a little less noticeable so I'm souped


----------



## Poutchi (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to be in this... Everytime I go to africa, for just like a month or so... I lose sooo much weight ( around 10 pounds minimum) and my acne just fades away and then I come back to ice cube canada and then it all starts back again and the only thing i do different is that.... I DRINK WATER in Africa... so lets do it... I will aim for a minimum of 2 liters a day... ( counting in tea hope that is ok)... So far I think I have at least 0.5 liter down


----------



## Poutchi (Jan 25, 2012)

NJoy said:


> 3:15 pm and I've had no water yet.  I just drank some coconut water but will start chugging my first 32 oz in a few (I'm not even motivated to do so tho. *Sigh*)
> 
> But, Like it or not, I'm on it!


 Hey NJoy... 
What I find helping is to drink water at room temperature during colder months... I start my day with only teas so until noon time i only drink tea meanwhile i have my cold water sitting on my desk to bring it back to room temperature, so around 2pm, i will have had 2 16oz of tea ( no milk, no suga, second one is the same tea bag left inside) and a half liter of water


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 25, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Hello??? Man, it's quiet in here today. It better be because we're all busy guzzling water.



Lol......I've been doing good MOST days. I do struggle on the weekends. I just need to get my rhythm down for those days and I'll be goof to go.  Honestly cannot say that I am noticing any real changes in anything but I know this is the right thing to do so I am sticking with it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 25, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Hey NJoy...
> What I find helping is to drink water at room temperature during colder months... I start my day with only teas so until noon time i only drink tea meanwhile i have my cold water sitting on my desk to bring it back to room temperature, so around 2pm, i will have had 2 16oz of tea ( no milk, no suga, second one is the same tea bag left inside) and a half liter of water


 
I've started drinking unsweetened herbal teas in the morning.  I guess it must be the "cold" water that I can't handle early. Never thought of that.  

Otherwise, I have to drink my water ice cold.  I'll give room temp a try tho.  Who knows.


----------



## Poutchi (Jan 25, 2012)

I did good today... 90 oz total... but added to that i have a 24 oz of coffe... i am a coffe junkie but i am doing better lately where i don t need it anymore in the morning. Then i ran 5k after work today ( run  2laps, walk 1 for 5k) , i am training for a 5 or 10k run in mid may...wish me luck


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been doing good at reaching my 34.35 oz goal this past week. Now I think it's time to double.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 28, 2012)

this continuous peeing is driving me crazy all hours of night


----------



## kila82 (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope this isn't a dumb question lol but if I mix my water with one of those diet lemonade powder drink thingys does that counteract the benefits of drinking water? I usually do this at lunch time once a day so I have some flavor with my food lol

Also since sticking to my 32oz I have NO more breakouts from vitamins! Yaaaay!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it too late for me to join? I'm totally in  
I plan to drink 64 oz a day (4 water bottles)
Soo excited about this challenge!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 28, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question lol but if I mix my water with one of those diet lemonade powder drink thingys does that counteract the benefits of drinking water? I usually do this at lunch time once a day so I have some flavor with my food lol
> 
> Also since sticking to my 32oz I have NO more breakouts from vitamins! Yaaaay!!!


I don't think its the same as drinking plain old water because it doesn't flush out your system like plain water does


----------



## kila82 (Jan 28, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> I don't think its the same as drinking plain old water because it doesn't flush out your system like plain water does



Sighhhh...ur right. Lol I probably shouldn't even count it towards my water intake for the day lol :/


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 28, 2012)

I made it yesterday! Finally!!! I know now what I actually need to do in order to get it all in so as long as I pace myself appropriately.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 28, 2012)

TracyNicole said:


> I made it yesterday! Finally!!! I know now what I actually need to do in order to get it all in so as long as I pace myself appropriately.


What's your secret?
*grabs pen and pad


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 29, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> What's your secret?
> *grabs pen and pad



I don't think it is a secret per se. I used to just drink a bit I water here and there but that doesn't work for me so I outhit a 1L nalgene bottle. I fill it in the AM and drink one before lunch, one between lunch and leaving work and then finish the last at least an hour before bed. Spreading the water across meal times allowed me to get it all in without feeling like I was swimming in it. Best of all my belly remained filled so I didn't over eat.

I think the larger bottle made a huge difference because when I had the smaller one I had to keep running to refill and it was easy to get busy and forget. I also made a deal with myself to cut out other fluids and that really did it for me. I used to have a glass of juice with breakfast and lunch but I realized the flavor from juice was interfering with my water consumption because I would just want more juice. Today I had unsweetend tea and a coke. I didn't get the water in So anyway I think sticking to water only and making it easier to access is what works for me. HTH!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 29, 2012)

11:00 am and I got one bottle of water down and my glass of green tea working on my last bottle for the day now Yay!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

I was doing okay with this challenge and then I hit rock bottom.  Those little flavor packs are the debil.   I can't resist adding them to my water.  Must stop now!


----------



## kila82 (Jan 29, 2012)

Evallusion said:
			
		

> I was doing okay with this challenge and then I hit rock bottom.  Those little flavor packs are the debil.   I can't resist adding them to my water.  Must stop now!



Evallusion I feel ur pain!!! It's ok! We can resist the deliciously powdery drink packets that have zero calories and make our water so very yummy! Lol seriously tho I gotta stop too. It's so hard tho :/


----------



## Poutchi (Jan 30, 2012)

i haven t done great the week ends...on my defense i was travelling and spent yesterday in airports... i know not a gud enuff reason... Of well... I am starting the day with a 24oz tea mug , that should go down by 10 am today and another one before noon. How are y all doing?


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in! I've been slacking.


----------



## MsAminta (Jan 30, 2012)

I need to get up on my water too! Thanks for this challenge.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got 32 ounces in so far


----------



## NJoy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here I come, dragging myself in from my low water intake weekend. We had lots of celebrating this past weekend with birthday dinners, etc. If the restaurant didn't sell bottled water, I got a sweet tea instead (why didn't I just try unsweet and call it a day?). It's psychological for me. I can't drink tap water out.

But, on a good note, when I went to the movies, I took a 2 litre bottle of water and drank that instead of soda. So, that's something.

In any case, I bought a new water bottle with carrying strap. I've decided to keep water with me wherever I go. This will keep me from ordering anything else while I'm out. I have been getting in at least 32 oz each night over the weekend tho. But my goal is 64 so... 

Anyway, it's Monday! A fresh week! And a fresh opportunity to get back on track! 

Glad to see you ladies reporting in and new challengers joining. Good job!




lindsaywhat said:


> Is it too late for me to join? I'm totally in
> I plan to drink 64 oz a day (4 water bottles)
> Soo excited about this challenge!!


 


KoriKiyomi said:


> I'm in! I've been slacking.


 


MsAminta said:


> I need to get up on my water too! Thanks for this challenge.


 

Adding you ladies to the list! Welcome and congratulations on joining!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 30, 2012)

***I've updated the Challenger's List. If you're not on it, let me know and I'll happily add you. ***


I'm so excited to have so many stepping up to the challenge. Hopefully you're checking in regularly to stay on track. If not, no worries. I'll be calling on you periodically to check in. Oh yes.  I WILL keep you on track. :whipgirl:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 30, 2012)

Still guzzling away.  Some days I'm reaching my goal, and some days I'm falling short.  So far, I'm falling short today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 30, 2012)

NJoy said:


> If the restaurant didn't sell bottled water, I got a sweet tea instead (why didn't I just try unsweet and call it a day?). *It's psychological for me. I can't drink tap water out.*


 
NJoy, I thought I was the only one who felt that way.  I would have a severe case of cotton mouth if I couldn't have bottled or distilled water. I became that way when I was preggers with DD.  One day I turned on the faucet for a glass of water and the water ran dark and murky.  From that moment on tap water was a wrap for me.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NJoy, I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I would have a severe case of cotton mouth if I couldn't have bottled or distilled water. I became that way when I was preggers with DD. One day I turned on the faucet for a glass of water and the water ran dark and murky. From that moment on tap water was a wrap for me.


 
Ms_CoCo37

Girl, I straight don't trust Georgia water.  To me, it even has a smell.   Hubby tried to tell me restaurants have filtration systems.  Um, I can taste the pipes in that tap, Sir.  I just can't do it.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Ms_CoCo37
> 
> Girl, I straight don't trust Georgia water.  To me, it even has a smell.   Hubby tried to tell me restaurants have filtration systems.  Um, I can taste the pipes in that tap, Sir.  I just can't do it.



Same here! When I moved to Georgia from Ohio I was like what the heck is wrong with Georgia water... Just plain yuckie!!! 

Where I live now (Guyana), you can't drink tap even if you wanted to... It is dangerous, it can literally kill you.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 30, 2012)

NJoy, girl I don't trust the restaurant's "water filtration system" either.  Tap water is just nasty period.


----------



## kila82 (Feb 1, 2012)

So I drank 40oz of water today!!! This is by far the most water I have drank in one day lolol I started the habit of drinking a bottle of water when I take my vitamins so I'm already 16oz in


----------



## kila82 (Feb 1, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> ***I've updated the Challenger's List. If you're not on it, let me know and I'll happily add you. ***
> 
> I'm so excited to have so many stepping up to the challenge. Hopefully you're checking in regularly to stay on track. If not, no worries. I'll be calling on you periodically to check in. Oh yes.  I WILL keep you on track. :whipgirl:



NJoy can u add me to the list too!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't quite know how much I drank today but I do know that I got in a lot more than I did yesterday. That's progress.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2012)

kila82 said:


> @NJoy can u add me to the list too!


 
I'm on it!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 1, 2012)

Yesterday and today were major fails. I'm going to do better tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm out of water! Let's see...we have a water filter on the house AND a Pur filter on the kitchen sink and I STILL don't want to drink tap. So, I drank a little over 20 oz plus 24 oz of brewed green tea. I'll have to do better tomorrow....after I run to the store and buy more water. Don't judge me.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm back in business!  I got my 64 oz in yesterday; right up to the last minute but I did it.   And I'm going to try starting early today.  I have some water sitting at room temperature.  Let's see if my tummy is ok with that.

Meantime, drink up and have a great day!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Hey NJoy...
> *What I find helping is to drink water at room temperature during colder months*... I start my day with only teas so until noon time i only drink tea meanwhile i have my cold water sitting on my desk to bring it back to room temperature, so around 2pm, i will have had 2 16oz of tea ( no milk, no suga, second one is the same tea bag left inside) and a half liter of water


 
Poutchi

Girl, thank you so much! I sat a bottle of water out to drink this morning at room temperature to see if my tummy could handle it (water in the morning, even after I've eaten, usually makes me feel nauseous). It worked like a charm. No problems at all. So, I was able to start drinking up well before noon and have made my 64 ounces already. Shoooot. I might even mess around and get in 96 oz before the night's over.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Feb 3, 2012)

I've started increasing my water intake and I can really tell the difference in my hair and skin.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 4, 2012)

Slowly upped my water in take, I hope to keep drinking it more regularly.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2012)

Already got in 2 cups for the day. Working on at least 4 more...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been slacking on everything the last two weeks. I've had a sinus infection from hades.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I've been slacking on everything the last two weeks. I've had a sinus infection from hades.


 
Zowie!  Sorry to hear about that.  No fun.  But, you really should've been drinking more water, especially then. It helps to thin any nasal drainage that could have your throat all scratchy or congested.

I do hope you're feeling better.  In any case, drink up that water, mama!  And thanks for checking in.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 4, 2012)

Been working hard on getting back on track. Yesterday I brought a liter water bottle for home hoping that this will help me get my water down on the weekends, I tend to do good during the week when at work, it's the weekends that are my downfall. I'm finding that I don't have a problem getting the first bottle down because I usually down it b/4 I leave out for the day, so my rationale is with a bigger bottle I will get more down in that one shot and opt to drink only water while I am out and about and that should make up the rest needed for the day.  Today it worked.....but that was because I stayed in all day and ended up drinking 2 liter bottles.  Let's see what the verdict is for tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

NJoy I kept telling myself that. The only thing I really wanted to drink was hot tea. I didn't manage to dehydrate so that's good. I had to go to the dr a few times and he had to change my meds. He added predisone (sp) to the mix. I'm finally seeing some relief. My ins wouldn't cover a cough syrup. booooo


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I kept telling myself that. The only thing I really wanted to drink was hot tea. I didn't manage to dehydrate so that's good. I had to go to the dr a few times and he had to change my meds. He added predisone (sp) to the mix. I'm finally seeing some relief. My ins wouldn't cover a cough syrup. booooo


 
Well, at least keep the tea up. Put a lil honey in it to soothe your throat. Your cough is probably throat iritation from the drainage. Plenty o' fluids should help to make the cough more productive in clearing your throat while thinning the build up. (listen to me sounding like a mom).
Glad you're on the upswing. Feel better, girl. 
Ms. Tiki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! IKR! That is the thing I miss about having mine. She would've been over here trying to make me eat and drinking


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 4, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @Poutchi
> 
> Girl, thank you so much! I sat a bottle of water out to drink this morning at room temperature to see if my tummy could handle it (water in the morning, even after I've eaten, usually makes me feel nauseous). It worked like a charm. No problems at all. So, I was able to start drinking up well before noon and have made my 64 ounces already. Shoooot. I might even mess around and get in 96 oz before the night's over.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



Happy i could help


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 5, 2012)

count me in!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 7, 2012)

ok guys....i must admit...i've been slacking with my water intake. I decided to see if my iPhone had an app to remind me to drink  water...lol and it DID!!! The app (Daily Water) was only $1 so i  downloaded it and set my water intake schedule. I think having something  remind me to drink more water...i will drink more water.... Here's  the screen shot i took from my phone.

*1 US cup = 8 US fluid ounces*

I'm drinking 12 ounce cups of water...which equals 9 glasses a day​


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey may I join in on the fun? 
I'm going to aim for 64oz/day.
At the moment I can easily intake 32oz (even while drinking an occasional "other type of" drink in between); But when I get home from work it becomes a real challenge to continue drinking the water lol, so i usually end up drinking 32.5oz and stopping smh


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 7, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> ok guys....i must admit...i've been slacking with my water intake. I decided to see if my iPhone had an app to remind me to drink water...lol and it DID!!! The app (Daily Water) was only $1 so i downloaded it and set my water intake schedule. I think having something remind me to drink more water...i will drink more water.... Here's the screen shot i took from my phone.
> 
> *1 US cup = 8 US fluid ounces*
> 
> I'm drinking 12 ounce cups of water...which equals 9 glasses a day​


 
Cool app! I wonder if they have something like this for the Android? I'm off to check right now!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2012)

D.Lisha said:
			
		

> Cool app! I wonder if they have something like this for the Android? I'm off to check right now!



Me, too. Just downloaded one. I need to put In my  weight.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 7, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Me, too. Just downloaded one. I need to put In my weight.


wheezy807 What's the name of the app you downloaded?


Update: I drank 64oz of H20 today! And it's only 3:37p.m. woot woot!
Think i'm going to get me some more


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2012)

D.Lisha said:
			
		

> wheezy807 What's the name of the app you downloaded?
> 
> Update: I drank 64oz of H20 today! And it's only 3:37p.m. woot woot!
> Think i'm going to get me some more



I downloaded water your body. This thing is hilarious! I semi set it up (didn't put In my weight or water schedule). It's making pouring water noises every hr with a message -You have not drank water today. This could get annoying lmbo!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2012)

I have "WaterLog" for Android.  I don't really use it tho.  I'm bad about downloading apps and then just letting them decorate my phone.


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm tryin...gulp. lol


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> @wheezy807 What's the name of the app you downloaded?
> 
> 
> Update: I drank 64oz of H20 today! And it's only 3:37p.m. woot woot!
> Think i'm going to get me some more


 
Wow! You are doing that! Get cho drank on, girly!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmm.... It's been quiet in here for the past couple days. And now it's the weekend? What's up, ladies? Check in voluntarily or I will have to issue a mass APB.

Howzit going? And are you noticing any benefits from staying adequately hydrated?

As for me, I have 32 oz in already. Falling slightly behind today but still have plenty of time to meet my 64 oz goal. I think drinking water is helping with weight loss and seems to be keeping me from pms breakouts. Whew!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

6 cup in for the day and got one more to go before bed.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello???  How's everyone doing?  Everyone starts off great but we have to work hard at being consistent and accountable.

I've got 32 oz in so far and on target to meet my goal for the day.  You?


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 21, 2012)

About 20 ounces today so far.  Thanks for the reminder NJoy!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

I got about 32oz in so far and will try for 12oz more before I retire for bed tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2012)

48.  Still working on it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still in. I'm just too lazy to search and bump threads. MOF, I was sipping on some pineapple coconut water while I was reading this thread.


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to hang in there...I've discovered that the best way for me to get my water in is to add lemon juice. So that's what I've been doing. Thinking about getting some Aquasana bottles from Amazon to help me meet my 68 oz. goal.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanna join!
I said I wasn't joining too many challenges this year but this one is worth me joining!  I will start off with 64oz a day! I might have to occasionally add lemon.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 22, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> I wanna join!
> I said I wasn't joining too many challenges this year but this one is worth me joining!  I will start off with 64oz a day! I might have to occasionally add lemon.



Welcome! I'll add you as soon as I can.  I've locked myself out of my laptop and am doing everything via phone til I can get tech support (hubby) to help me. D'oh!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 22, 2012)

Checking in..... Got my water down, but not the glass of green tea.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 23, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Welcome! I'll add you as soon as I can.  I've locked myself out of my laptop and am doing everything via phone til I can get tech support (hubby) to help me. D'oh!



LOL Ok...thanks for the welcome!
I was able to do 64 oz today & yesterday!  I am looking forward to this becoming a good lifestyle change!  I also downloaded that cool water app to remind me.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> I wanna join!
> I said I wasn't joining too many challenges this year but this one is worth me joining!  I will start off with 64oz a day! I might have to occasionally add lemon.


 
DesignerCurls

Alrighty then! You've been added to the Challenger's List. Welcome again!




Ok, ladies. Checking in to see how everyone's doing. I've been suffering with a crushing sinus headache for the past 6 days. Today's the first day that I'm feeling a little better. Had to switch up on my sinus meds. I've been trying to sleep as much as possible to avoid the pain so, even tho I tried to stay on schedule with my water, I'm sure I came up short a time or two. But, I'm back on it now. And also drinking lots of nettle tea for my sinuses. Ugh, these Georgia allergies are no. joke. 

Anywho...check in ladies. Don't make me do an All Call. Ya know I will.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a confession *holds head down in shame*-->> I got a sinus infection on the 11th of this month and since then, my water intake has taken fall downhill. I do realize that when you're sick it's pretty critical to consistently drink water....but in all honesty I just couldn't do it. Everytime I tried to drink h20, if felt as if I was choking! I mainly stuck to drinking orange juice and hot lemon tea.  Fortunately I'm nearing the end of this sinus infection and I am able to down water MUCH better. 

Initially my daily goal was to consume 64oz of water a day, but based off my body weight I recently learned that my goal should be 96oz of water a day.  So far I've downed 32oz only 64oz left!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> I have a confession *holds head down in shame*-->> I got a sinus infection on the 11th of this month and since then, my water intake has taken fall downhill. I do realize that when you're sick it's pretty critical to consistently drink water....but in all honesty I just couldn't do it. Everytime I tried to drink h20, if felt as if I was choking! I mainly stuck to drinking orange juice and hot lemon tea. Fortunately I'm nearing the end of this sinus infection and I am able to down water MUCH better.
> 
> Initially my daily goal was to consume 64oz of water a day, but based off my body weight I recently learned that my goal should be 96oz of water a day. So far I've downed 32oz only 64oz left!


 
Ugh.  I know what you mean. Yesterday was my first day feeling better.  Decided to wear a mask to take my kids to school but my daughter was mortified at the thought, so I didn't.  Now I feel the headache coming back.  Sinus infection is no...joke.

I hope you feel better and KUTGW.  I haven't had anything today yet.


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 27, 2012)

I got about 32 Oz in today so far. Will probably make it to 64 since I am running today and usually that makes me drink water


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 27, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Ugh. I know what you mean. Yesterday was my first day feeling better. Decided to wear a mask to take my kids to school but my daughter was mortified at the thought, so I didn't. Now I feel the headache coming back.  *Sinus infection is no...joke.*
> 
> I hope you feel better and KUTGW. I haven't had anything today yet.


 
Amen to that! What are you taking for you sinus infection at the moment? May I suggest citrus-flavored thera-flu with a halls dropped in it? It helped me get some rest at night by relieving the nasal swelling  and headaches 

Get well soon!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2012)

I did really great with my water intake yesterday - got in 7 cups. Today not so good however. I still have 4 more cups to go...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> Amen to that! What are you taking for you sinus infection at the moment? May I suggest citrus-flavored thera-flu with a halls dropped in it? It helped me get some rest at night by relieving the nasal swelling and headaches
> 
> Get well soon!


D.Lisha

First, taking Claritin to help keep my sinuses from reacting to whatever's kicking it up (started with Zyrtec but had to switch). Taking 800 mg ibuprofen (prescribed) for the pain. Drinking nettle tea (supposedly good for sinuses) and taking flonase (prescription strength). Oh, and drinking Emergen-C or Halls Vitamin C lozenges.

I'm trying to attack this thing from every angle. Told hubby, the only thing that I didn't try was a netti pot. I'm pretty sure I'd drown trying to use it tho. 

I'll remember the thera-flu with Halls trick. Theraflu usually works wonders on cold and flu symptoms but it's the headache that kicks my butt. I just try to get to sleep to escape the pain.

I think I have it under control for now. Thanks for the luv.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome NJoy!
I have been slacking since Saturday but I plan to be back in the game tomorrow with my 64oz


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't do so well.  I might've gotten in 24 oz.  And that was mostly in taking my vitamins.  Otherwise, I didn't eat or drink much of anything.  Ah well.  It's a new day.  I'll get started now.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> DesignerCurls
> 
> Alrighty then! You've been added to the Challenger's List. Welcome again!
> 
> ...



NJoy I hope you feel better soon. 

Haven't been doing to good lately. Trying hard to get back on track. My problem was that first glass of soda I had about two weeks ago, I was like Pookie, man i forgot how good my ice cold Pepsi tasted, man that mess has been calling me.....lol.....I had given soda up so that I could meet my daily target but one day I went into CVS and they had them on sale 4 for $5 and that is where it began.  I started off so strong but now I feel like I hit rock bottom.  I am almost done with the last soda and "I WILL NOT" purchase any more soda.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> NJoy I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Haven't been doing to good lately. Trying hard to get back on track. My problem was that first glass of soda I had about two weeks ago, I was like Pookie, man i forgot how good my ice cold Pepsi tasted, man that mess has been calling me.....lol.....I had given soda up so that I could meet my daily target but one day I went into CVS and they had them on sale 4 for $5 and that is where it began.  I started off so strong but now I feel like I hit rock bottom.  I am almost done with the last soda and "I WILL NOT" purchase any more soda.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



bign__17

Back a-WAY from the Pepsi! 
Think about how it dries out your cells.  You skin. Your hair.  All your hard work.  Lost for a swig.  Don't do it, girl!  Hydrate!  Don't dehydrate your cells.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 28, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @bign__17
> 
> Back a-WAY from the Pepsi!
> Think about how it dries out your cells.  You skin. Your hair.  All your hard work.*  Lost for a swig*.  Don't do it, girl!  Hydrate!  Don't dehydrate your cells.



I needed that laugh!
Glad you're doing better NJoy!


----------



## KappaChino (Feb 28, 2012)

I really hate to drink water but try hard to have it everyday.  I can usually get about 2 bottles in per day.  I would like to get to 64 oz a day as well.  It's really inconvenient to have to get up and go to the bathroom every 15 min lol!  I learned a tip to help flavor it up and hopefully make me want to drink more.  Add some honey and a drop of peppermint oil, at least it tastes really good hot so maybe cold too (gonna flavor my ice cubes as well).  I'm going to see if that helps with my intake.  Also going to try alkaline water to see how that is and if it provides the health benefits that people say it does.  Happy water drinking everyone!!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

KappaChino said:


> I really hate to drink water but try hard to have it everyday. I can usually get about 2 bottles in per day. I would like to get to 64 oz a day as well. It's really inconvenient to have to get up and go to the bathroom every 15 min lol! I learned a tip to help flavor it up and hopefully make me want to drink more. Add some honey and a drop of peppermint oil, at least it tastes really good hot so maybe cold too (gonna flavor my ice cubes as well). I'm going to see if that helps with my intake. Also going to try alkaline water to see how that is and if it provides the health benefits that people say it does. Happy water drinking everyone!!


 
I used to take alkalizing drops in my water (pH Booster drops) when I was ttc my son. But did you know that lemon also turns your water into alkaline water?  In fact, lemon and watermelon are the most alkaline fruits.

You can affect your body's pH by the foods you eat and drink. Check out this link. But keep in mind, you don't want to go overboard making your body's pH alkaline or it will put you in fasting mode, you'll lose your appetite and your body will respond by storing up any fat that you intake. You should be slightly alkaline, between 7.35-7.45 pH. Then your body is in optimal health.

Oh, I studied and learned this stuff to a tee when I was ttc a boy.  And it worked!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 28, 2012)

NJoy said:


> bign__17
> 
> Back a-WAY from the Pepsi!
> Think about how it dries out your cells.  You skin. Your hair.  All your hard work.  Lost for a swig.  Don't do it, girl!  Hydrate!  Don't dehydrate your cells.



Yes I know you are right , and putting myself out there on front street is helping me get back on track, today I drank my glass of green tea, and 1 33.8 oz bottle of water.  I will get one more down by 11:59 pm tonight....I promise.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Yes I know you are right , *and putting myself out there on front street is helping me get back on track*, today I drank my glass of green tea, and 1 33.8 oz bottle of water. I will get one more down by 11:59 pm tonight....I promise.


 
You know. I do what I can. 


May as well update.  I've done 32 oz and 16 oz herbal teas.  Still want to hit my 64 oz goal so, refilling my water bottle.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

@againstallodds 
@AngelDaBeauty 
@bebezazueta 
@Blackbird77 
@Bnster 
@bronzebomb 
@Carmelella 
@DayDreamist 
@DesignerCurls
@djkforeal 
@dream13 
@Evallusion 
@GaiasDaughter24 
@greenandchic 
@Guyaneek 
@IDareT'sHair 
@Ijanei 
@ImFree27 
@inneedofhelptx 
@IslandDiva08 
@itismehmmkay 
@Janet'
@jayjaycurlz 
@JessicaSorbet 
@jrae 
@Kerryann
@kila82
@KiWiStyle
@KoriKiyomi 
@KPH 
@KumakoXsd 
@ladybug71 
@ladyscorpian14 
@LilMissSunshine5
@lindsaywhat 
@Luvcurlies1984 
@LuvlyRain3 
@mallysmommy 
@MissCrawford 
@MissErikaM 
@MsAminta
@Ms_CoCo37 
@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
@napbella 
@NappyNelle 
@naturalpride 
@NewHairWOWeave 
@Nix08 
@nyreeroberts1 
@ojemba 
@PrissyHippie 
@qchelle 
@Ravengirl 
@ReignLocks 
@sharifeh 
@soonergirl 
@springy_curly 
@sqzbly1908 
@Ssbrwnsgr 
@sugarwater 
@TeeSGee 
@theneolution 
@tiffers 
@TracyNicole
@trendsetta25
@tricie 
@TrueSugar 
@vavouna 
@wheezy807 
@yodie 
@YoursTrulyRE 


Oh Hello? So good to see everyone. Can I interest anyone in a nice, cool refreshing glass of water?...while we wait for you to (*ahem*) check in. 







Comfy?  Good.

Now, I know some have been checking in. Good job. 'preciate that, ladies. But to the rest of you, it's time for some tough love for your own good. 


Oh no.  Save the excuses. Just confess your sins and do better. I'm looking the other way this time. But, yoooou signed up. Now be accountable. No quitsies.

Nobody. And I mean NOBODY leaves the challenge. Now. Grab yourself a glass, drink up and check in. You're gonna be successful... even if I have to drag you kicking and screaming across the finish line.

Now... Where were we? Oh yeah.







P.S. Yes I did.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 28, 2012)

So far, only 1 Liter today. Working on the second as I type.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 28, 2012)

I just finished my intake for today...64oz down!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2012)

Another 7 cups again today and I may just fit in that last cup before bed tonight


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 28, 2012)

i'm late...but soooooo in. 

ive been chronically dehydrated for years and 2012 is when i finally put an end to this. my daily goal is 100-150 ozs a day.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not doing too good :-(  I barely got through a full bottle (16oz) yesterday.  I can drink soda all day but I'm struggle with "wanting" to drink water as opposed to "making" myself drink it.


----------



## springy_curly (Mar 2, 2012)

Checking in...
Somedays are better than others. I at least get 32 oz a day but I need to do better! So far I've had 10 oz today.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 2, 2012)

Haven't quite hit my goal yet but I'm working on it. Adding lemon to my water has been helping me drink a lot more.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 2, 2012)

The last couple of days I have been doing well, struggling but I have been making my goals.  So hopefully I am back on track.  Now to get through the weekend, that is when I always hit rock bottom.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had about four cups of water today, definitely need more, but it's better than before!


----------



## springy_curly (Mar 3, 2012)

I only had 16 oz of water today hopefully I can drink another 16 its about half of my goal but its better than nothing.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2012)

Suffering with allergies again.  I drank 16 oz of green tea but don't feel like swallowing anything.  Hubby just brought me a 32 oz bottle of water and I might've toughed down 4 sips at his insistence.  This is not going to be a good water day for me at all.  Too bad.  I'm sure drinking plenty of water will help out.  Maybe I'll do another 16 oz of hot green tea.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 3, 2012)

2 Liters today.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was doing well drinking water and fell off the thread LOL Then I fell off drinking it  But thank you for the  NJoy! I needed it...I only drank 45 ounces today when I should be at 82 ounces/day  But hey, it is an improvement! If I drink 16 ounces first thing in the morning, I usually get close to my goal...


----------



## springy_curly (Mar 5, 2012)

Checking in... I drank 2 liters yesterday!

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 5, 2012)

Checking in - Did not do too well this weekend.  On Friday I had about 24 oz for the entire day and I drank so little during the weekend that it was hardly worth measuring.  I agree with LilMissSunshine5, if I start drinking it first thing in the morning I'll get close to my goal.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok this weekend I did an average of 32oz not my goal but better than I usually do!  I will be working towards my goal of 64oz again.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd like to join. I drink about 2 liters of Smart water per day now. I dont do so well on the weekends but at work, I'm a like a fish. 

When I am drinking lots of water, my whole body acts right. I drink so much water that I basically only have room for my green drinks and water every day. I dont even drink juice. I'm good with that though. My combo provides everything I need.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not doing great on this...but i am better than before... haven't had a waterless day in a while so i must say i am coming from a long way... however, so far today I have had a 16 oz of water, about to finish a 16 oz of plain tea and another 16 oz of water will follow it ...running tonight so it won t be hard jugging down another 16 to 33 oz by the end of the day


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 5, 2012)

I drank 28 oz so far...not bad, but not great either


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> I am not doing great on this...but i am better than before... haven't had a waterless day in a while so i must say i am coming from a long way... however, so far today I have had a 16 oz of water, about to finish a 16 oz of plain tea and another 16 oz of water will follow it ...running tonight so it won t be hard jugging down another 16 to 33 oz by the end of the day



KUTGW! You're doing fine.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> I'd like to join. I drink about 2 liters of Smart water per day now. I dont do so well on the weekends but at work, I'm a like a fish.
> 
> When I am drinking lots of water, my whole body acts right. I drink so much water that I basically only have room for my green drinks and water every day. I dont even drink juice. I'm good with that though. My combo provides everything I need.


 
ChasingBliss
Ok. You're added. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 6, 2012)

Why is it every time I see this thread I have a glass of apple water in my hand but I can never remember to check in


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 6, 2012)

I did 40 oz yesterday!  I came up with a game plan to work on getting my 64 oz everyday.  I was trying to drink it all at work and running back and forth to the bathroom was affecting my productivity! I will try to split it between mornings, workday and evenings (still trying to figure out weekends though erplexed) but I think I can do it.  I'm already up 36 oz today.  Gonna try and stick to my "regimen" as best I can


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 6, 2012)

I finished up with 48 oz yesterday.  I drank 20 oz already today...alright now, I might reach my goal today


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 7, 2012)

Drank 51 of my 68! Yayyy!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats to all who not only met or exceeded your goals, but also to those who made an effort and got some extra water in today. That's what it's all about. Remember, your hair, skin and overall health will reward you for your efforts. KUTGW!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been lurking this thread for too long. Maddas well join in. lol.
I drink my 32 every a.m before 8 since im in the gym. Then I get 32 in before 5p.m. I usually have about 16oz b4 bed. So i'm at about 80oz for the day. 
Currently at gym in sauna going to drink my 32oz with in next hour.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> I've been lurking this thread for too long. Maddas well join in. lol.
> I drink my 32 every a.m before 8 since im in the gym. Then I get 32 in before 5p.m. I usually have about 16oz b4 bed. So i'm at about 80oz for the day.
> Currently at gym in sauna going to drink my 32oz with in next hour.


 
Dang Girl! Now what's your challenge?   Welcome aboard.  I'll add you when I get back to my laptop.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 7, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Dang Girl! Now what's your challenge?   Welcome aboard.  I'll add you when I get back to my laptop.



Lol, since I work out hard the water is mandatory. Now im back in the sauna so im drinking the rest of my water. I have two 16oz bottles I have to drink before the end of the work day. I hate running to the bathroom tho thats the only down fall. 
But ummm yea im in here like swimwear!!!! Lol


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^ added!


As for me, I'm still struggling with allergies that turned into respiratory infections.  Not good.   I'm voiceless as I type this so, it was to the dr for antibiotics for me today. I'm definitely drinking lots of green and nettle teas.  I need the hot fluid on my throat.  But it's still hard to swallow.  So, I'm using a straw for smaller sips.  That seems to be working better for drinking water.

This week, I will be adding my tea to my water count.  So, I've got a whole whopping 20 oz in for the day.    Hey.  Every bit counts.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 8, 2012)

52 oz in on Tuesday, 72 oz in on Wednesday!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 8, 2012)

Had water today, but as always, not enough =/ I think I need to buy a BPA free bottle which I can fill up.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 8, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Had water today, but as always, not enough =/ I think I need to buy a BPA free bottle which I can fill up.



I have one of those bottles for my 2nd green drink of the day at work. I should get one for my water too and just use my brita water filter. 

I guess this means giving up Smart water eventually


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got 60 oz in on Tuesday yay, but only 30 oz in on Wednesday (*hangs head in shame*). Today, so far, I have only drank 30 oz...if I don't start out with two cups first thing in the morning, it seems like I don't make it anywhere near my goal SMH And I am SUPPOSED to be at 80 oz/day based on my body weight  How in the world am I supposed to get there?!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been doing good all last week with getting in my water and my glass of green tea daily. I'm am finding that the best way for me to stay on track is for me to drink water and tea only, because once I have taste of something sweet I begin to crave it something terrible. I am going to stop ordering drinks when I go out and just get a glass of water with lemon that may also help with the craving.  I think after I become more discipline I can sneak in a soda juice or sweet tea every now and then, but for now I am not there yet.....it's a 12 step program for me....lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2012)

Since I dont normally do as good on the weekends as I do during the week. I'm going to try and consume two 1.5 liter bottles today and tomorrow. One bottle will have 1/4 cup of aloe vera juice added.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 10, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> *because once I have taste of something sweet I begin to crave it something terrible.*



Girl, you sound like me!   Once I have a taste of something, that's all I want!!


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 10, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> Since I dont normally do as good on the weekends as I do during the week. I'm going to try and consume two 1.5 liter bottles today and tomorrow. One bottle will have 1/4 cup of aloe vera juice added.



How does the aloe vera juice taste?  I've been wanting to try it for a while


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2012)

KappaChino said:


> How does the aloe vera juice taste?  I've been wanting to try it for a while



A little bit sour...but tolerable. If you can tolerate weird tastes in general, this will be like nothing.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I made it to 70 oz on Friday! I have consumed at least 60 oz the past 3 days


----------



## Solila (Mar 12, 2012)

Put me in too!! Between the juicing, the cocktail, and tea there just doesnt seem to be any room for plain old water...and I NEED IT! lol

Thanks NJoy


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Solila said:


> Put me in too!! Between the juicing, the cocktail, and tea there just doesnt seem to be any room for plain old water...and I NEED IT! lol
> 
> Thanks @NJoy


 
Welcome to the challenge, Solila! 

You've been added!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 12, 2012)

Got in my water and green tea yesterday, and so far today I've had 16oz of green tea but no water so I have some catching
up 2 do.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't do so good over the weekend including Friday since I was off from work.  I don't get access to the "free" water at work so my intake outside of the office goes down.  I did 72 oz on Thurs and about 48 oz on Fri/Sat/Sun.  Today I've already had 52 oz and still going.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2012)

Still mostly doing herbal teas with honey. I'm over this cold but my allergies still have me sniffing and coughing like crazy.  So, hot teas it is.  But I am getting back on my water game.  Just have to add lemon for flavor. My tummy is not happy with plain water right now.  Hoping for at least 40 oz of water today.  I know I should do more to help with my allergies but, it tain't easy.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 13, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Still mostly doing herbal teas with honey. I'm over this cold but my allergies still have me sniffing and coughing like crazy.  So, hot teas it is.  But I am getting back on my water game.  Just have to add lemon for flavor. My tummy is not happy with plain water right now.  Hoping for at least 40 oz of water today.  I know I should do more to help with my allergies but, it tain't easy.




I feel your pain!  I suffer with allergies too and consuming water can be very difficult at times.  Hope you feel better soon.  Have you ever tried hot water with honey and peppermint oil?  It's just like having tea sans the teabag.  You boil water, add honey like you would to normal tea and add a teensy (I mean this literally because it is very strong) bit of peppermint oil.  It's like having peppermint tea and allows you drink water "plain", plus the mint can help with allergy/sinus problems.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2012)

KappaChino said:


> I feel your pain! I suffer with allergies too and consuming water can be very difficult at times. Hope you feel better soon. Have you ever tried hot water with honey and peppermint oil? It's just like having tea sans the teabag. You boil water, add honey like you would to normal tea and add a teensy (I mean this literally because it is very strong) bit of peppermint oil. It's like having peppermint tea and allows you drink water "plain", plus the mint can help with allergy/sinus problems.


 
KappaChino

I haven't tried that. But I do drink peppermint tea with honey. I also drink nettle tea because that's supposed to be good for sinuses/allergies. I was coughing so bad today that hubby ran out and bought the big daddy dawg therapure air purifier, a Vick cool mist humidifier and changed my allergy meds to Allegra (I have to rotate between Claritin, Zyrtec and Allegra). It's feeling much better in here already. I think I may have to visit my allergist and get a shot tho. Can't take an air purifier everywhere I go. And the masks aren't helping.

Ah, but I'm drinking water. Best I can.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 13, 2012)

Today I had 1.5L of water! About 52oz. I'm so proud of myself b/c I was really slacking over the past few weeks, I want to keep this up!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 13, 2012)

Last week was very good; two liters with MSM dissolved in everyday.

Today, I hope to chug my second liter while watching biggest loser.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 14, 2012)

Feeling better today.  So far I got about 24 oz in.  May not sound like much but, it's a big improvement over the past week or so.  Hoping to realistically get in 40 oz today.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 16, 2012)

Been slacking a little bit, especially since I started back working out this week, I know I should be taking in more water

Mon-68oz, Tue-52oz, Wed-62oz, Thu-62oz and have gotten in 44oz so far today.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 17, 2012)

Got all my water and tea down today!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 18, 2012)

Still drinking water! Getting 33 before 9am and 33 before 5pm. I also drink green tea in between, no juice only natural OJ.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 18, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Still drinking water! Getting 33 before 9am and 33 before 5pm. I also drink green tea in between, no juice only natural OJ.


 
You are doing it BIG TIME, my friend.   gitcho drank on!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 18, 2012)

Finished my two liters for the day. Probably going to start on a third.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 21, 2012)

Trying to stay on my water game but, while suffering with these allergies and all this crazy pollen, every time I drink water, it sets off a coughing fit.  *sigh*  Something's gotta give.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished my first 33oz


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 22, 2012)

I drank 64 of my 68 oz yesterday. I'm pretty sure I got the remaining 4 oz from all the fruits and veggies I've been eating. I'm doing a fruit and veggie fast this week, and boyyyy do I feel great! I've been drinking more of my lemon water as well. While doing this fast I realized that a lot of the time I probably, mistake hunger signals for thirst signals.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 22, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Finished my two liters for the day. Probably going to start on a third.


 
You betta do it!


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been doing terrible!erplexed   I'm only getting in about half of my water intake for the past several days   I haven't really had a taste for water and like NJoy my allergies have been kicking up something awful and it seems like it has destroyed my desire for water.  I'm trying to get back on the wagon.  The plus side is that I'm still drinking more water than when I started the challenge and I have cut down dramatically on soda and sugary drinks too.  I'll get back there soon, been drinkin some tea in the interim.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 23, 2012)

I felt great when I drank 40oz of water daily, I suddenly stopped these past three days, but today I'm back! I'll drink even more! 

Good luck all!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my first 33 in bfore 9a.m. Since then I have drank three 6oz cups of green tea. I will drink my other 33 before 5p.m.
Getting my drank on!!! LOL


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 23, 2012)

Yesterday, I drank 3 liters of water.

Today, I barely drank 1. *sigh* Even though it's really late, I'm going to keep sipping.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive been slacking this week (a little under the weather) but I am determined to get back to drinking at least 64oz a day!


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 24, 2012)

It took me getting sick to up my water...now I'm on it like crazy.  I've been drinking water like it's going outta style.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 24, 2012)

Hungry? Drink water. 

I'm on day 5 of my fruit and veggie fast and it has been such a great way to cleanse, refresh, and "reset" my body. It has really help me get on track with drinking water. Just checking in as I down a tall glass.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been doing a lot better with my water intake and I can tell because my lips are not dry and peeling anymore - thanks to this thread's constant reminder.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday: 1.5 liters of MSM water
Today: 2 liters of MSM water 

:alcoholic


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 27, 2012)

64 oz. At least. That will be 4 bottles of water a day.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally feeling back to normal this week. It's cooler in the mornings. That may be helping with my allergies. Getting my 64 oz drank back on.

I hope everyone's on track and having a great day today.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 27, 2012)

It's 11:10am and I am almost finished my first 1.5 liter of water. YES!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 27, 2012)

I need to up my water intake.  16 oz of water and 16 oz of herbal tea today so far.  I did have a espresso this morning so I have to drink more water to make up for it...


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 29, 2012)

No real progress to speak of, trying to get out of this water deficiency slump!  I've been a few medications lately and I am wondering if that is affecting my thirst for water these days.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 29, 2012)

NJoy glad to hear you're feelign better.
I drank about 4oz of green tea so far if that.
Working on my first 33oz of water for the day. I should be done in an hours or so. Then its on to the next 33. Green tea in between that,
I think I fall off on the weekends but I have a trick for that. I will now carry my 33oz water bottle even on weekends. Lets see if that works


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 29, 2012)

Tuesday: 1.5 liters
Wednesday: 2 liters
Thursday: 2 liters


----------



## KappaChino (Apr 2, 2012)

Slacking...slacking...slacking...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 2, 2012)

I notice the days I dont go to the gym I slack on drinking lots of water.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 2, 2012)

Water intake has be atrocious the last week...I have only been getting in about 30 oz/day


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in for 33 oz so far.  Still working on it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2012)

I had about 36oz today so far and will be drinking another 12oz tonight before bed.


----------



## daviine (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it too late to join?  I always try to get people to do a water challenge with me in real life but I've had no takers.  

I hardly ever drink any water EVER.  In fact, I hardly ever drink anything except chocolate almond milk, tea and apple juice...but sadly I don't even drink 8 glasses of _anything _a day.  I know that this is bad for me and I must do better.  

I have to be realistic and start with 8 ounces of water a day...and make sure that I at least drink more of anything else as well.  I'll try for 16 ounces though but I HATE water...


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2012)

Push yourself daviine!! We're here for support. Can you shoot for three glasses a day for a week? One before each major meal?

One thing you can try is diluting your apple juice by 50% with water. Herbal tea is great if you are not adding a lot of extras to your cup: sugar, milk, creamer, etc.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 6, 2012)

Checking in. I think ive been doing pretty good. Even if I dont make my 4 water bottle quota for the day, I still find a way to get some water in.
And im so hydrated, I dont even have the desire to drink anything else.
My skin is clearing up and is very smooth. I dnt know if it has contributed to any of my grwoth but it couldnt hurt!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2012)

I did not do too well yesterday and I think it's because I did not workout and worked all day without much of a break between clients. Today I'm making up for that. I already had 4 cups for the day. I will get in another 4 before the day is out for sure. I worked out HARD this morning.


----------



## daviine (Apr 6, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Push yourself @daviine!! We're here for support. Can you shoot for three glasses a day for a week? One before each major meal?
> 
> One thing you can try is diluting your apple juice by 50% with water. Herbal tea is great if you are not adding a lot of extras to your cup: sugar, milk, creamer, etc.



Thank you so much for your support NappyNelle!  I'll try for the three glasses.  I'll let you know how that goes.  

I only recently started drinking apple juice.  I used to hate that too!  But I guess after being thirsty a few times and choosing apple juice over water, I can tolerate it somewhat now.   I'll try to see if I still like it diluted.  

Herbal teas.....I usually add about 2 tsp of sugar to whatever tea I'm drinking-- peppermint, green tea, black tea.  Is that too much? 

I'll attempt to drink my first glass of water for the day right after I post this.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2012)

daviine said:


> Thank you so much for your support NappyNelle!  I'll try for the three glasses.  I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I only recently started drinking apple juice.  I used to hate that too!  But I guess after being thirsty a few times and choosing apple juice over water, I can tolerate it somewhat now.   I'll try to see if I still like it diluted.
> 
> ...



Yaaay! I used to be an apple juice addict; I only recently kicked it because I find it way too sweet now.  Two tsp of sugar in tea isn't _that_ bad, but the more you can cut out, the better for your body. Have you tried sugar alternatives like stevia or agave nectar?

I've only had 1 liter of water today because I left the house without my bottle. Were you able to drink a glass today? One glass > Zero glasses.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

Well I am dragging my tired body in here to confess that for the last three weeks I was totally off my water kick. I had to travel for work for 2 weeks back to back and that totally threw me off.  BUT I am happy to report that as of Friday I have been getting my water and tea in and then some. I can honestly say that I do feel a difference. So cheers to being back on track!


----------



## KappaChino (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't done too well that past couple of weeks but I am committed to getting back on track.  I was doing so well and getting to the point where I liked drinking water.  I've gotten in about a bottle a day recently but I'm working on at least 3 now and hopefully progressing from there.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hopee its not to late...*

I hope its not too late to join, i REALLY wanna join, i used to be so good with my water intake, and i fell off bad within the last 2 months or so.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 14, 2012)

Still going strong getting down my water and glass of green tea daily


----------



## NJoy (Apr 14, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I hope its not too late to join, i REALLY wanna join, i used to be so good with my water intake, and i fell off bad within the last 2 months or so.


 
You're in! Adding you to the Challengers List.



I'm at 32 oz so far. Weekends are pretty tough for me because I'm always on the go. Not today tho. I'm working around the house. I just have to remember to stop to drink water. Expecting to get another 32 oz in before tonight's over.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmmm.  Been slacking on checking in lately.  My bad.  And weekends are tough for me.  Not that I'm drinking other drinks.  Just that I don't have time to drink much of anything.  Ah well.  24 oz yesterday.  Hoping to get in 40 today.


----------



## mocatee (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to join this is my first post my goal is 64 oz a day min.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2012)

mocatee said:


> I want to join this is my first post my goal is 64 oz a day min.


 
Welcome to the board and the challenge mocatee. I've added you to the list of challengers.

Drink up!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

I've only had 1 liter today... I will work on the second. I shouldn't have had that Lemonade/Iced Tea; it was full of sugar.


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2012)

I'm finally getting around to using the Water Your Body adroid app to remind me to stay on track.  So far, so good.  Um, this is day 1 tho so, we'll see.


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2012)

Wow.  My goal had been 64 oz but, this thing says I need to do 83 oz.  Suddenly my 16 oz down seem like not much at all.  Oh well.  I guess I'll keep chugging away. 

Where are my sister drinkers?  Downing a glass of water, I hope.

Check in, ladies.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 2, 2012)

I picked back up on my water intake as of this past weekend, since I'm trying a raw foods diet.  64oz a day so far.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2012)

I did 64 oz.  That was my normal goal but, this program has pushed me up to 83 oz.  I'll try for that today.  I hope I don't float away.  G'night.


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

I fell of for a while, but I'm back and determined to drink more water. 

Been doing better these pst few days, but I know that what I'm getting in isn't enough. Just trying to take it slow.


----------



## gospelglamgirl (May 3, 2012)

This is a great challenge. I hate drinking plain water. My previous intake was like 4 OZ, but I started drinking this aloe-infused water (drinking it now) and my intake is 50 OZ per day. Does that still count? I've been creeping up on 100 OZ per day past couple of days...probably too much but I'm hooked. My goal is to stay at 100 OZ per day with plenty of excercise!


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2012)

gospelglamgirl said:


> This is a great challenge. I hate drinking plain water. My previous intake was like 4 OZ, but I started drinking this aloe-infused water (drinking it now) and my intake is 50 OZ per day. Does that still count? I've been creeping up on 100 OZ per day past couple of days...probably too much but I'm hooked. My goal is to stay at 100 OZ per day with plenty of excercise!


 
Yep. That counts.  KUTGW!


----------



## 25Nona (May 3, 2012)

Still moving with the flow, I've been doing pretty good the last week or so.


----------



## gvin89 (May 4, 2012)

This is a great challenge...I need to get back on track with my water consumption.  I'm aiming for 2 liters per day. I like lemon-thyme water and herbal teas.


----------



## gospelglamgirl (May 5, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Yep. That counts. KUTGW!


 
Awesome! Then I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## NJoy (May 10, 2012)

I've got my whole family drinking more water (that happens when you don't buy other options. )  And now that it's getting warmer, I can't buy it fast enough so, we went back to a water service.  This works great and always gets us all drinking more water, more often.  And having a hot spigot works great for my herbal teas.  It's a 2fer. 

I haven't been checking in the past few days but, I'm still doing pretty well and tracking my water intake with the Water Your Body mobile app for android.


----------



## mocatee (May 12, 2012)

Need to drink somw water today slacking


----------



## Saga (May 15, 2012)

I've been doing pretty good, I get at least 16oz a day now. Today I got 32oz!!! Keeping multiple water bottles ready to swap out when one gets empty helps a lot. Also choosing water with meals instead of sugary drinks, and keeping it by my computer desk (the place I spend the most of my time)


----------



## greenandchic (May 15, 2012)

I've been doing OK, but its been hot lately.  I try to get in 1 tbsp of coconut vinegar in my water daily.   I tend to drink it out of a 16 oz glass.


----------



## NJoy (May 16, 2012)

Bumping this up for more check ins.

As for me, I'm doing at least 40 oz a day.  That's down from my goal but, I'm also doing herbal teas.  My eyeballs are floating.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 16, 2012)

I'm still doing great with my water intake, 72oz a day is really good for me.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 16, 2012)

checking in! man i fell off kinda. ive been drinking water everyday but not enough. i have the water your body app too but i just ignore it lol, i need to get back on it! 
oh, so herbal tea counts toward daily water intake?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 16, 2012)

gospelglamgirl 
can u give more details about the aloe infused water? 100oz a day it  MUST be good! lol


----------



## 25Nona (May 16, 2012)

Checking in I am still on my water and tea kick....thanks to this darn forum I've switched out my Green tea for Bamboo leaf tea...been drinking it since Saturday.  I get 2 glasses in a day because they say you can steep the tea bags twice so I drink 2 glasses of tea a day now in addition to my 70oz of water.


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> checking in! man i fell off kinda. ive been drinking water everyday but not enough. i have the water your body app too but i just ignore it lol, i need to get back on it!
> oh, so herbal tea counts toward daily water intake?


 
lindsaywhat

Erm, I guess it can count towards you water intake but, I'm not counting it. May as well tho. I don't add sugar or anything to it. I guess it's a personal choice on whether you want to count it or not since it's your own challenge. But technically, I think it does count towards your water intake. 

As for the app, I think my phone died and I didn't reactivate the alerts because, now that you mention it, I haven't been hearing it lately.  That may be why I'm not drinking enough. 

bign__17 Bamboo leaf tea, huh? Does that have high silica content or something? How's that taste? *mentally makes room in my tea cabinet for yet another tea*


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

NJoy i know this question wasnt directed towards me but yep bamboo has the highest amount of silica than any other source in the world. Horsetail has 5%-7% while bamboo has 70%. Ive been drinking 3 cups a day its addicting!


----------



## 25Nona (May 17, 2012)

I couldn't have said it better!  

The taste isn't bad at all. B/4 this challenge I use to be one of those people that needed a hand full of sugar for my tea, coffee was always light and sweet. After I started this challenge I gave up drinking coffee all together, and went to putting only 2-3 packets of sugar in my tea. Well with the Bamboo tea it is so light that I drink it with NO sugar.


----------



## yynot (May 17, 2012)

one of my first posts....*peeks in, hoping there's a seat in the back* .....really need to be on this challenge. Goal is 64oz per day along with herbal teas. Sodas and drinks with artificial sweeteners not an option.


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2012)

bign__17 
lindsaywhat

Is this a Whole Foods run or will I have to order online?


----------



## gvin89 (May 17, 2012)

I found drinking water is easier when I workout...get 2L in with no provlem


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 17, 2012)

Felt super dehydrated today, I aim to drink 53oz today


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @NJoy i know this question wasnt directed towards me but yep bamboo has the highest amount of silica than any other source in the world. Horsetail has 5%-7% while bamboo has 70%. Ive been drinking 3 cups a day its addicting!


 
lindsaywhat

I was doing some research and realize that I still have DE (Diatomaceous Earth).  I was taking it but stopped and forgot that I have it.  Food grade DE is 89% silica.  Just sharing.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

NJoy wow! well lemme shut my mouth lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

NJoy this is where u can get the tea if u ever decide u wanna try it! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15958359#post15958359


----------



## hillytmj (May 19, 2012)

I recently upped my water intake by adding slices of cucumber to it. I had this in a restuarant and absolutely loved it. I fill a 50 oz water pitcher with water and about 5 cucumber slices and put it on my desk first thing in the a.m. when I get to work. I put 2-3 slices in my cup and keep chugging all day. The cucumber gives the water a light, refreshing taste. I also read that cucumbers have the same Ph as your skin, so that has to be good. I normally eat the cucumbers at the end of the day as a snack.


----------



## NJoy (May 20, 2012)

hillytmj said:


> I recently upped my water intake by adding slices of cucumber to it. I had this in a restuarant and absolutely loved it. I fill a 50 oz water pitcher with water and about 5 cucumber slices and put it on my desk first thing in the a.m. when I get to work. I put 2-3 slices in my cup and keep chugging all day. The cucumber gives the water a light, refreshing taste. I also read that cucumbers have the same Ph as your skin, so that has to be good. I normally eat the cucumbers at the end of the day as a snack.


 
OMG. A friend and I were just talking about this. She said her chiropractor's office keeps a big container of cucumber water in the reception area and she raved about it. I told her Dr Oz suggested cucumber, ginger and fresh mint leaves in water. It's part of the Flat Belly Diet (cucumber is a diuretic and the ginger increases metabolism).

I've decided to keep a beverage dispenser filled with my day's goal worth of "Sassy Water" to drink throughout the day. Starting on Monday tho because I still have to get the ingredients.


----------



## 25Nona (May 21, 2012)

NJoy said:


> OMG. A friend and I were just talking about this. She said her chiropractor's office keeps a big container of cucumber water in the reception area and she raved about it. I told her Dr Oz suggested cucumber, ginger and fresh mint leaves in water. It's part of the Flat Belly Diet (cucumber is a diuretic and the ginger increases metabolism).
> 
> I've decided to keep a beverage dispenser filled with my day's goal worth of "Sassy Water" to drink throughout the day. Starting on Monday tho because I still have to get the ingredients.



Hmmmm, this sounds worth trying. I know when I go a massage they always have both cucumber water and lemon water, I gravitate to the lemon water because that is what I know but I am going to give this a go at it to see how I like it.


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2012)

Ok, I have this thing figured out now. I'm using a 20 oz SmartWater bottle and refilling that. The bigger bottles look like a lot of water. This bottle doesn't look like 20 oz at all so, drinking one every couple hours is working out nicely. I started today drinking 8 oz glasses but, that felt like it was gonna take forever. I bought a bottle of SmartWater while I was out today and was shocked to find that it was 20 oz. All that to say, it's almost 10 pm and I've already had 96 oz today. I'm done. My daily goal is 80 oz. woot woot!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2012)

^^Yay! I love my Smart Water bottles, too.

2 Liters down today.


----------



## NJoy (May 30, 2012)

So far, 80 oz down.  2 more to go to reach my goal.  And it's not even 8pm yet.  I'm killin this water thing, thanks to my Smart Water bottle and this Water Your Body app!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hellooooo....?  *gulp*gulp*gulp*gulp*


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi NJoy!  I'd like to join this challenge.  I gave birth 3 weeks ago and I'm exclusively nursing my baby, so I need to up my water intake to at least 64oz per day.  Eventually, I'd like to make it to 140oz per day but I'm sure that will take a while to work up to.

I look forward to seeing how my hair, skin, and weight respond to this challenge...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm still drinking a minimum if 48oz of water per day.  I am addicted to water now, I can't go anywhere without my water bottle.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> Hi @NJoy! I'd like to join this challenge. I gave birth 3 weeks ago and I'm exclusively nursing my baby, so I need to up my water intake to at least 64oz per day. Eventually, I'd like to make it to 140oz per day but I'm sure that will take a while to work up to.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how my hair, skin, and weight respond to this challenge...


 
Welcome to the challenge, missbugg21

I've added you to the group.  Drink up!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2012)

hello?  How's everyone doing with drinking all that water.  How many ounces are you averaging these days.  And how many should you be doing? 

My goal is 80 oz a day and I've been averaging about 60.  Weekends are tough but I'm getting back on track.  I'm at 61 oz so far.  I'll have to do another 20 oz bottle before bed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been wavering between 2-3 liters a day since it's been so hot. I don't like having to run to the loo, but I need to stay hydrated and help cleanse my system.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2012)

Upped my ante.  Changed from the 20 oz bottle to the 33.8 oz bottle.  I got 67 oz in so far.  Working on my last bottle for tonight.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2012)

I find that I drink more water when I exercise regularly..it's not forced, just like I'm more thirsty


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2012)

51 oz down so far.  And boy is my bladder running me around.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll have had 2L+ by the end of the day. The heat makes drinking water pretty easy.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2012)

86 oz.  And I still need to take my supplements so, I'll finish out at 94 oz tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 4, 2012)

102 oz.  I'm about to float away. Lol


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 4, 2012)

Working on a gallon of filtered water today.  So far I've had five 16 oz glasses.


----------



## KappaChino (Jul 6, 2012)

Oohh weee been gone for a bit but I'm back!  Nothing exciting to report, I am still struggling with my water intake but I'm determined to work on it and get better.  I've also added coconut water to my intake to help stay hydrated.  I'm averaging about 40 oz a day right now, my goal is between 60-70 oz.


----------



## daviine (Jul 6, 2012)

hillytmj said:
			
		

> I recently upped my water intake by adding slices of cucumber to it. I had this in a restuarant and absolutely loved it. I fill a 50 oz water pitcher with water and about 5 cucumber slices and put it on my desk first thing in the a.m. when I get to work. I put 2-3 slices in my cup and keep chugging all day. The cucumber gives the water a light, refreshing taste. I also read that cucumbers have the same Ph as your skin, so that has to be good. I normally eat the cucumbers at the end of the day as a snack.



I must really want/need to do this. I went to thank you for this post but turns out I did  already. So thank you. Ill get cucumbers later. And while I'm here.... I'll confess that I've not been drinking water. :/


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2012)

It's easy to reach my goals with this heat.  Sheesh.  Added coconut water as well but it doesn't replace water for my goal.


----------



## daviine (Jul 13, 2012)

April 6, 2012 


daviine said:


> Is it too late to join?  I always try to get people to do a water challenge with me in real life but I've had no takers.
> 
> I hardly ever drink any water EVER.  In fact, I hardly ever drink anything except chocolate almond milk, tea and apple juice...but sadly I don't even drink 8 glasses of _anything _a day.  I know that this is bad for me and I must do better.
> 
> I have to be realistic and start with 8 ounces of water a day...and make sure that I at least drink more of anything else as well.  I'll try for 16 ounces though but I HATE water...





daviine said:


> Thank you so much for your support @NappyNelle!  I'll try for the three glasses.  I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I only recently started drinking apple juice.  I used to hate that too!  But I guess after being thirsty a few times and choosing apple juice over water, I can tolerate it somewhat now.   I'll try to see if I still like it diluted.
> 
> ...



May 19, 2012


hillytmj said:


> I recently upped my water intake by adding slices of cucumber to it. I had this in a restuarant and absolutely loved it. I fill a 50 oz water pitcher with water and about 5 cucumber slices and put it on my desk first thing in the a.m. when I get to work. I put 2-3 slices in my cup and keep chugging all day. The cucumber gives the water a light, refreshing taste. I also read that cucumbers have the same Ph as your skin, so that has to be good. I normally eat the cucumbers at the end of the day as a snack.



July 6, 2012


daviine said:


> I must really want/need to do this. I went to thank you for this post but turns out I did  already. So thank you. Ill get cucumbers later. And while I'm here.... I'll confess that I've not been drinking water. :/



I went to the store and got a cucumber and a 3-liter bottle of water on Tuesday.  I sliced a few slices of cucumber and put it in my glass mug.  I poured Poland Spring in it throughout the day.  Every once in  a while, I would eat the cucumbers and would have to replace them.  By the end of the day, I had finished most of the water in the bottle.  Sure I was in the bathroom all day but I was excited.  

On Wednesday,  I was out for most of the day so I was unable to get much water in.  I probably had 3-4 glasses of water.  I did buy a 57.25 glass pitcher from Kmart.  I figure that when it is done I know I have done 57 ounces of water.  It is suggested that you keep replacing the water as you drink it, but if I do it then I'll have to count glasses and I don't want to.  At least not until I'm addicted to water.  

I've been preparing the water the night before.  I drank my 57 ounces yesterday, and then my daughter and I ate the cucumbers.  I hope to keep this up.  Today I have cucumbers from my MIL's garden.  

I'm scared that I'm going to get bored of the cucumber water so I started collecting spa water recipes.  In today's glass, I have cucumber and honeydew.  I haven't had any yet so I don;t know how it tastes but I am excited.  

I just wanted to share how the addition of cucumbers has helped me.  I don't even want to drink soda so I hope this is the beginning of a healthier me because I really do need the water.   My goal is 57 ounces (bc that's the size of the pitcher lol).  

Since Tuesday, I've only had almond milk, cucumber water, and a glass or two of homemade lemonade.  I'm so proud of myself and I plan on getting these kids addicted to water also.  

Sorry so long...I was just so excited!    Thanks @hillytmj for sharing that info.  Thanks for encouraging me @NappyNelle.  I did try diluting my apple juice with water and then I started adding apple juice to my water but then my kids kept drinking all the apple juice so I was stuck there, lol and stopped drinking water.  But now I don't have to spend the money on the apple juice.  

Drink up everyone!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 13, 2012)

Drank 32 this A.M at gym. Drank two cups of green tea. (does that count) LOL
Is so I got 40oz in so far.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 6, 2012)

I slacked off a bit when I got a new phone and forgot to put my water app on it.  I've been drinking about 40 a day but, that's not enough.  So, I'm back to 85 oz daily and using my water app.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey I want in for the rest of the year.....

*Today so far I have drunk:*
16oz bottle
32oz water bottle
-----------------------
48oz total so far for the day!
Goal is 80oz/day


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Hey I want in for the rest of the year.....
> 
> *Today so far I have drunk:*
> 16oz bottle
> ...



****Made my goal, I am out for the night!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 8, 2012)

Double Post.......


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Today so far I have drunk:*
12oz cup
4oz of some leftover bottle in my car after my morning walk
32oz water bottle
-----------------------
48oz total so far for the day!
Goal is 91oz/day, hope I can make it. If not I will be cool with the 80oz but Im striving for 91oz


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Today so far I have drunk:
> 12oz cup
> 4oz of some leftover bottle in my car after my morning walk
> 32oz water bottle
> ...



Damn that's a lot of water! I wish I could do that. Drinking a 17 oz bottle right now


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 9, 2012)

I have seen a HUGE improvement in my hair over the last month. I have been drinking about 80oz of water per day. My hair is definitely growing faster and is more moisturized.  Stick with it ladies!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the motivation QueenAmaka

I been slacking on my water for the last 2 days.
I am back with the vengeance LOL

*Today so far I have drunk:*
0oz
-----------------------
0oz total so far for the day!
Goal is 91oz/day, hope I can make it. If not I will be cool with the 80oz but Im striving for 91oz


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2012)

daviine Hey girl hey! Have you been drinking?

So far I've had 64oz of water, but I'm still sipping. I haven't had to slather cream all over my body; it stays pretty moisturized from the inside out. (Well except my feet and lips... I am anal about soft heels and lips.)


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Today so far I have drunk:*
32oz
32oz
-----------------------
64oz out of 91oz total so far for the day!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover  You are doing well!

I slacked today, but I'm still sipping and skipping to the restroom.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 11, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover  You are doing well!
> 
> I slacked today, but I'm still sipping and skipping to the restroom.



I hate that I have to use the bathroom so much. Especially at work because it's soo far. By the time I get back to my seat...I have to go again. Lol!!!

But my hair and skin loves the benefits


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not part of the challenge since I drink loads of water normally (at least a gallon a day) but wanted to share something that makes the water better for me nutritionally and taste-wise. I juice about 3-4 lemons and add to a gallon of water a day. I don't add sugar (lemons naturally have a small amount of sugar) nor do I use bottled lemon juice. The lemon juice adds an AMAZING amount of minerals and vitamins (especially B!!!) in addition to hydration, and tastes great. I always drink it through a straw. 

Not sure if this was mentioned but I hope it helps. I typically don't drink anything else, other than unsweetened tea (hot or cold) with cinnamon on the occasion. If you're accustomed to drinking sugary drinks it may taste odd at first. But once you get into the habit of drinking your water with lemon, and you go back to plain water, it'll taste weird and empty...lol

(Limes are good too!)


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Today so far I have drunk:
16oz bottle
16oz bottle
16oz bottle 
16oz bottle
-----------------------
64oz out of 80+oz total so far for the day!


----------



## daviine (Aug 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> daviine Hey girl hey! Have you been drinking?
> 
> So far I've had 64oz of water, but I'm still sipping. I haven't had to slather cream all over my body; it stays pretty moisturized from the inside out. (Well except my feet and lips... I am anal about soft heels and lips.)



NappyNelle Thanks so much for checking up on me!  I've been drinking water but not as much as I was when I posted a few weeks ago about my cucumber water. I struggle when I'm not at home though, especially if I'm driving bc I'm scared to get caught in traffic with no bathroom. I gotta do better!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Today so far I have drunk:
12oz cup (2)
-----------------------
24oz out of 80+oz total so far for the day!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been adding herbal teas to my water with no sweetener.  40 oz in, so far today.


----------



## daviine (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't always drink my 57 ounces but the good news is I pretty much drink only water.  I hate to see soda though because I always feel as though I'm going to fall off the wagon.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a dream of seeing my cousin.  I commented that her hair was SO much longer than the last time I saw her and wanted to know what she was doing to get it to grow so fast.  She said that she's been drinking lots of water.  I woke up, taking that as a reminder to get back on my water game.  Wouldn't you know I just ran out of spring water.  Ordering extra tanks for this month.  Meantime, sending hubby out to the store. 

I'm on it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

What a cool reminder, Njoy!

I'm still drinking an average of 64oz a day of water. I don't _have_ to lotion up my normally dry legs.   I'll be back to work soon, so I may need to find a new bottle that can hold at least 1 liter.


----------



## daviine (Sep 18, 2012)

Ladies-- how often are you going to the bathroom? I know that I should be going more often but it seems my bladder can't hold anything. I'm going to start taking notes but it seems as though one glass of water has me in the bathroom twice.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^I go too much if you ask me LOL. Imma keep count tomorrow and see how often I go.....


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yet another challenge I desperately need to join..Please add me in!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 19, 2012)

I havent been in here in a while...but I'm getting back on the water game! 78oz a day is what Im working on!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2012)

daviine said:


> Ladies-- how often are you going to the bathroom? I know that I should be going more often but it seems my bladder can't hold anything. I'm going to start taking notes but it seems as though one glass of water has me in the bathroom twice.



daviine
I'm not sure how often but i go a lot when i first increase my intake. It tapers off after 'while.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2012)

daviine said:


> Ladies-- how often are you going to the bathroom? I know that I should be going more often but it seems my bladder can't hold anything. I'm going to start taking notes but it seems as though one glass of water has me in the bathroom twice.



daviine
I'm not sure how often but i go a lot when i first increase my intake. It tapers off after 'while.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2012)

Grabbed a bottle of Smart Water. For some reason, it's the perfect size to keep refilling to reach my daily goal quickly.



daviine said:


> Ladies-- how often are you going to the bathroom? I know that I should be going more often but it seems my bladder can't hold anything. I'm going to start taking notes but it seems as though one glass of water has me in the bathroom twice.



daviine
I'm not sure how often but i go a lot when i first increase my intake. It tapers off after 'while.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 21, 2012)

Exceeded my goal with 87 oz today.  :woohoo:

I always have an easy time meeting my goal when refilling my SmartWater bottle. I mean, I have another water bottle about the same size but something about the SmartWater bottle looks harmless but gets a lot down.  I'm back on track now.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

62 oz so far.  Where my guzzlers at?


----------



## MsAminta (Sep 23, 2012)

Getting back on track! I've had 3 of my 4 16.9 oz bottles for the day. So proud of myself!  

Read something about salt and electrolyte balance, etc. on another thread. Tried taking a bit of salt right before I drink my water as suggested on watercure.org. Worked like a charm.  I was able to drink my water down much faster as well as retain it longer (not pee so quickly after drinking). Gonna try and get the unprocessed sea salt some time soon.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

I hit my goal with 86.3 oz tonight. Glad to be getting back on track.

MsAminta

That sounds like a really good way to get lots of water in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Petite One (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm awfully late, but I'm joining! I started on Thursday after making up my mind I needed to drink more water. I've started with a liter a day and trying to build up to 3 1/2 liters a day. Will check in tomorrow with an update on progress.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Petite One said:


> I'm awfully late, but I'm joining! I started on Thursday after making up my mind I needed to drink more water. I've started with a liter a day and trying to build up to 3 1/2 liters a day. Will check in tomorrow with an update on progress.


 
Welcome to the challenge. better late than never. Adding you to the list of challengers. Good luck! :woohoo:


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2012)

Only drank 80oz today. I'm trying to change my time parameters because I woke up three times last night.  It's hard for me to go back to sleep, so I'm trying to stop all fluids by 9:30pm.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Only drank 80oz today. I'm trying to change my time parameters because I woke up three times last night.  It's hard for me to go back to sleep, so I'm trying to stop all fluids by 9:30pm.



I hear ya. I try to drink up by 10pm.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 25, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Only drank 80oz today. I'm trying to change my time parameters because I woke up three times last night.  It's hard for me to go back to sleep, so I'm trying to stop all fluids by 9:30pm.



Lol this is me too!!!


----------



## Petite One (Sep 25, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Welcome to the challenge. better late than never. Adding you to the list of challengers. Good luck! :woohoo:



Thanks! I did get in one liter yesterday. I believe that's around 34oz? I'll have to check...


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah well.  I started off behind schedule today and, at 11:30 pm, I still have another 30 ounces to go.  Welp! I'm gonna do it!  My eyeballs will be floating shortly but, I'm gonna hit my goal.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Done!  (slid across the finish line)


----------



## MissCrawford (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry I have not checked in. I'm still at it and drinking about 64 oz a day ( more on workout days). I've even started eating cleaner than I already have been yep:


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 26, 2012)

Duplicated... apologies


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so late.. but please don't hold prevent me from joining.  This last quarter of the year I plant to drink 2litres of water a day.

But this week... for week one I'll be content with 1 litre.

I need this challenge.  I spend so much money on products and I'm not doing the genuine things to make my hair grow, such as keep my body and hair hydrated from the inside.

Today is the day I kick off!!  Thanks ladies.

I'm sipping some water as I type


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> I'm so late.. but please don't hold prevent me from joining.  This last quarter of the year I plant to drink 2litres of water a day.
> 
> But this week... for week one I'll be content with 1 litre.
> 
> ...



Right there with you . I'm surprised I have never fell out from dehydration.  Joining!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

NJoy Please add me to this so needed challenge!

I don't ever drink water so I'm going to be realistic and say to start off I'm going to do (4) 8oz bottles a day (32 oz). 

I will up my water when I am consistent with 32 oz daily.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to join this challenge too! Not for hair care, but just to increase my water levels.

I went to the gym today for a body composition analysis, and she measured my body's water content.

The ideal is to be at 60% or more, I was at 54%... Which is great to start.

.... She said most new comers to the gym were measured at 30%... Which is what she had expected me to be at, and some people as low as 15%!!!!!

I don't know how long it takes to up your body's natural water content level, she told me to start drinking more, and come get remeasured in a month...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

metro_qt said:
			
		

> I'm going to join this challenge too! Not for hair care, but just to increase my water levels.
> 
> I went to the gym today for a body composition analysis, and she measured my body's water content.
> 
> ...



15% sounds like me *holds head down in shame*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Monaleezza said:


> I'm so late.. but please don't hold prevent me from joining. This last quarter of the year I plant to drink 2litres of water a day.
> 
> But this week... for week one I'll be content with 1 litre.
> 
> ...


 
Monaleezza

Good for you! And welcome. Adding you to the group!



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @NJoy Please add me to this so needed challenge!
> 
> I don't ever drink water so I'm going to be realistic and say to start off I'm going to do (4) 8oz bottles a day (32 oz).
> 
> ...


 
You got it! Welcome aboard! DominicanBrazilian82




metro_qt said:


> I'm going to join this challenge too! Not for hair care, but just to increase my water levels.
> 
> I went to the gym today for a body composition analysis, and she measured my body's water content.
> 
> ...


 
metro_qt

You need to drink half your body weight in ounces (ex. 150 lbs needs 75 oz water) for 3 consecutive days to properly rehydrate. So, consistency is key.

Adding you to the group. Welcome aboard!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 15% sounds like me *holds head down in shame*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
No shame here. Lift your head high, girl. You're a winner! You meet or exceed your goals easily. Now get ta drinking!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmmm...? erplexed  There's a aweful lot of challengers but, uh...   Where my guzzlers at?

Check in, ladies.  It's accountability time.


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 26, 2012)

** peeks in** Can I join? I bought a Brita filtered water bottle to help me keep hydrated while on the go. I need to drink 80 oz a day


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Mertzy said:


> ** peeks in** Can I join? I bought a Brita filtered water bottle to help me keep hydrated while on the go. I need to drink 80 oz a day


 
Mertzy

Of course.  Come on in!  And welcome aboard.  I'll add you to the list!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 26, 2012)

Aint been here in a minute but I am still drinking lots of water. I'm up to 4 liters a day. That's 4 1lt bottles of water. The first one is the original Smart Water and the next three are filtered. However the second one has 1/4 cup of aloe vera juice in it. I have finally made this a nice little habit. 
1 in the morning during my workout which is finished before I even leave my house
2 during the day at work
1 at home after work an hour after dinner


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi NJoy!  I completely forgot about this thread...but not about my water.  I have been doing pretty well with remembering to get water in everyday but I am only getting about 1.5L and my goal was 3.  I appreciate the reminder so I can get back to striving!


----------



## yodie (Sep 26, 2012)

I have definitely failed at this. I'm gonna do better. I have to.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't been active in this group but i'm still drinking water and staying consistent. I'm not sure how may oz or L but I only drink water at home or work so I constantly have a water bottle with me.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 26, 2012)

My water intake has kinda fallen off for a bit and I do notice a difference in my skin and energy level.  I've taken in 24 oz so far and its 11:40A


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 26, 2012)

Bringing my water bottle to bed.  Often in the night I wake up thirsty, but just roll over and go back to sleep. 
Tonight, I'll be prepared.  ;-)


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 26, 2012)

I drank all of my water today


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Made my goal tonight.  I drank 86 oz today.  Trying to get in the habit of drinking water as soon as i wake up. Lately I've been starting later and later.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

16 oz in today... For me thats an improvement!  I am still aiming for 32 to finish off the day.  And trust I can make it happen.  I live a vampire's life


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dangit I been messing up......I swear imma get back on it tomorrow.
I have a 32oz jug that I carry everywhere. If I can get in 3 of those I will be happy, it will be over the amount but who cares!

My goal is 90oz.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 27, 2012)

*So today I have had:*
16oz
16oz
32oz
-------------------------
64oz

*Goal is 90oz*


----------



## NJoy (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm behind schedule. So far, 47.4 oz. But, it's only 8:30.  I can still make it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 27, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I'm behind schedule. So far, 47.4 oz. But, it's only 8:30.  I can still make it.



NJoy, what is your goal?
I just added 28oz to my jug and that will be 92oz once I complete it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *So today I have had:*
> 16oz
> 16oz
> 32oz
> ...



*COMPLETED!!!!!*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> 16 oz in today... For me thats an improvement!  I am still aiming for 32 to finish off the day.  And trust I can make it happen.  I live a vampire's life



So I definitely finished up 32 oz strong yesterday (about 8-9 bathroom runs between 10pm-3am ugh!)

And 32 oz strong today  (Day 2)... So proud!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @NJoy, what is your goal?
> I just added 28oz to my jug and that will be 92oz once I complete it.


 
ZebraPrintLover

My daily goal is 82.5 oz but I try to do 85 ounces.  And, I use the "Water Your Body" app for android to keep up with how much I'm drinking and to remind me to drink up.

So far, so good. I can't believe I'm drinking this much water when there was a time when I couldn't drink one glass without adding something to it. :superbanana:


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been drinking Fiji water and just realized it has an added bonus: Silica!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've been drinking Fiji water and just realized it has an added bonus: Silica!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I love the taste of Fiji water.  It tastes like a freshly melted glacier.  Not that I've actually tasted a freshly melted glacier.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> I love the taste of Fiji water.  It tastes like a freshly melted glacier.  Not that I've actually tasted a freshly melted glacier.



Lol! It's my favorite.  They've got this bottled faucet water here in Florida called Zephyrhills that tastes awful.  I prefer Fiji or Poland Spring...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Sep 28, 2012)

NJoy said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> 
> My daily goal is 82.5 oz but I try to do 85 ounces.  And, I use the "Water Your Body" app for android to keep up with how much I'm drinking and to remind me to drink up.
> 
> So far, so good. I can't believe I'm drinking this much water when there was a time when I couldn't drink one glass without adding something to it. :superbanana:



I downloaded that app a few months ago but just started using it again this morning.  We'll see how long that lasts.  

My goal is 58 ounces.  I haven't been doing well these past few days.  I really need to get a water bottle for when I'm on the go.  I bought a Brita one but not sure if I'm going to keep it.  I have to look into the Rubbermaid one with the filter.  Any reviews?

I still can't believe I actually drink water now!  I'm still amazed every time I fill the glass and finsih drinking it.  I'm like "wow, I'm really doing this thing." 



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've been drinking Fiji water and just realized it has an added bonus: Silica!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I saw that on sale somewhere this week.  Must go find it!!!



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Lol! It's my favorite.  They've got this bottled faucet water here in Florida called Zephyrhills that tastes awful.  I prefer Fiji or Poland Spring...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Because I never drank water, I always laughed when people said they didn't like certain brands of water.  But I'm starting to get it.  Rite-Aid had a 6 pack of water for 88 cents.  I was all excited but I think tap water tastes better.  


Random: I always thought this thread was in the Health and Fitness section, which explains why I always had to search for it.  

Do you guys sip your water, or gulp?  I find myself drinking 4-8 ounces at a time.  An hour or more will pass, and then I'll do it again.  Sometimes it's because I'm playing catch-up.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I spent last night at the emergency room having some tests done at my dr's instance (all for nothing, might I add). So, I only got to drink 48 oz yesterday. Grrrr. Messed up my streak. Ah well. I'm back on it today.




daviine said:


> Do you guys sip your water, or gulp? I find myself drinking 4-8 ounces at a time. An hour or more will pass, and then I'll do it again. Sometimes it's because I'm playing catch-up.


 
First, the reminder sound on the app is so friggen load and obnoxious. But, it works. 

And I'm a gulper. I have my 23.7 oz water bottle. I try to drink at least half of it at a time and try to finish the rest within that hour. I think it's easier to hit my goal when I drink a lot at a time.


----------



## daviine (Sep 29, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Well, I spent last night at the emergency room having some tests done at my dr's instance (all for nothing, might I add). So, I only got to drink 48 oz yesterday. Grrrr. Messed up my streak. Ah well. I'm back on it today.
> 
> First, the reminder sound on the app is so friggen load and obnoxious. But, it works.
> 
> And I'm a gulper. I have my 23.7 oz water bottle. I try to drink at least half of it at a time and try to finish the rest within that hour. I think it's easier to hit my goal when I drink a lot at a time.



Glad to hear your trip to ER was a waste of time... If you know what I mean. 

My app doesn't make noise. Well maybe it does, I only turned the reminders on two days ago. Turns out I've had the app since 2010 so my overall history/grade is an F. Thinking about deleting my history and starting over. Those Fs are messing with me.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> I saw that on sale somewhere this week.  Must go find it!!!
> 
> Because I never drank water, I always laughed when people said they didn't like certain brands of water.  But I'm starting to get it.  Rite-Aid had a 6 pack of water for 88 cents.  I was all excited but I think tap water tastes better.
> 
> Do you guys sip your water, or gulp?  I find myself drinking 4-8 ounces at a time.  An hour or more will pass, and then I'll do it again.  Sometimes it's because I'm playing catch-up.



Fiji on sale?!?!?!!!! Grab it.  I've been an avid Fiji drinker for about two years and I've never caught a sale.  I definitely gulp.  Until now, water definitely wasn't on my menu.  It's not torturous, but I've never liked drinking water... Pass the Sprite please 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Sep 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Fiji on sale?!?!?!!!! Grab it.  I've been an avid Fiji drinker for about two years and I've never caught a sale.  I definitely gulp.  Until now, water definitely wasn't on my menu.  It's not torturous, but I've never liked drinking water... Pass the Sprite please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hmmmm..... Maybe it wasn't on sale. I'm going to check it out today. I'll buy it regardless just to try it. How much do you usually pay?  at pass the Sprite. It's been almost a month since I had soda. It would have been 2 or 3 but I fell off the wagon at my cousin's party. There was no water left. 

DominicanBrazilian82


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..... Maybe it wasn't on sale. I'm going to check it out today. I'll buy it regardless just to try it. How much do you usually pay?  at pass the Sprite. It's been almost a month since I had soda. It would have been 2 or 3 but I fell off the wagon at my cousin's party. There was no water left.



I pay $1.83 for the big bottle at Walmart (33.8 oz/1L) or I think $5.86? for a 6 pack same size.  I didn't realize before about the silica benefits.  I didn't really care too much for what it did until joining LHCF.  Now I'm happy to say that I get 91mg of silica in one bottle of water and also in my Bamboo supplements 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know how much silica cucumbers have compared to other foods but I'm planning on blending one today to add to my water. I normally leave them in my water but that seems wasteful since I know about the silica now. 

I read in Essence I believe that 3 glasses of water plus 3 cucumbers equals 8 glasses of water. Just some random info.

ETA: I think you have to eat the peel for the silica. Oh well


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> I don't know how much silica cucumbers have compared to other foods but I'm planning on blending one today to add to my water. I normally leave them in my water but that seems wasteful since I know about the silica now.
> 
> I read in Essence I believe that 3 glasses of water plus 3 cucumbers equals 8 glasses of water. Just some random info.



Hmmm... Really!  I adore cucumbers (with a little balsamic vinaigrette)... Plus I'm a fan of cucumber water.  Might have to try this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Sep 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Really!  I adore cucumbers (with a little balsamic vinaigrette)... Plus I'm a fan of cucumber water.  Might have to try this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I didn't see that you posted already. I edited my post because it seems that the silica is in the peel. I'm hoping to find out otherwise.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> I didn't see that you posted already. I edited my post because it seems that the silica is in the peel. I'm hoping to find out otherwise.



I eat it with the peel on it anyways.  I just cut it into small pieces #win

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Sep 30, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 I love cucumbers too but not the peel.  So I can't remember where I thought I saw Fiji water on sale but even it it was, that sale is likely over.  I sent my husband to buy some for me and he came back with a 6-pack. He paid about $7 for it so I call it the "good water" now.  It seems to taste good but I'm not sure if that's because I went in thinking that already.  My son and I are going to do a taste test soon.  

NJoy Do you ever find yourself forgetting whether or not you already entered a glass of water in the app?  This happens to me often but I figure the extra water won't kill me.  Something that I dislike about the app because it won't let me record water that I drink over my goal.  

*Question:  If my lips are chapped, does this mean I'm not hydrated?  I'm not sure if I should up my water goal.  I thought if you had chapped lips, it meant you were dehydrated.*


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2012)

daviine;16944283 [URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=188702" said:
			
		

> NJoy[/URL] Do you ever find yourself forgetting whether or not you already entered a glass of water in the app? This happens to me often but I figure the extra water won't kill me. Something that I dislike about the app because it won't let me record water that I drink over my goal.
> 
> *Question: If my lips are chapped, does this mean I'm not hydrated? I'm not sure if I should up my water goal. I thought if you had chapped lips, it meant you were dehydrated.*


 
daviine

I never forget to enter.  I'm trained (by the app) to enter as soon as I finish drinking my water (just to shut that loud pouring sound up. )

If I drink something other than my full bottle, I make sure to record that too.  I record every bit of water that I drink.

And yes, chapped lips can be a sign of dehydration.  Ideally, you need the number of half your body weight.  Drink that number in ounces.  It takes 3 consecutive days of that amount to properly hydrate your body. Drink up!


----------



## daviine (Sep 30, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> daviine
> 
> I never forget to enter.  I'm trained (by the app) to enter as soon as I finish drinking my water (just to shut that loud pouring sound up. )
> 
> ...



NJoy
I'm not sure what pouring sound you're talking about. I thought I had explored most features of the phone but I'll check it out. Maybe the app Features depend on the phone OS. 

This week, I've been drinking the proper amount (using the formula/guidelines you mentioned) but maybe my body is still adjusting after years of neglect and dehydration.  My lips aren't crusty but they're not completely ... soft/smooth.  Not sure if it's been 3 consecutive days though.  I'll report back in a few days.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 30, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82 I love cucumbers too but not the peel.  So I can't remember where I thought I saw Fiji water on sale but even it it was, that sale is likely over.  I sent my husband to buy some for me and he came back with a 6-pack. He paid about $7 for it so I call it the "good water" now.  It seems to taste good but I'm not sure if that's because I went in thinking that already.  My son and I are going to do a taste test soon.
> 
> Question:  If my lips are chapped, does this mean I'm not hydrated?  I'm not sure if I should up my water goal.  I thought if you had chapped lips, it meant you were dehydrated.



Awwww... I think the water taste test is cute . $7 sounds about right.  It is rather expensive.  I usually buy it from Walmart and I've never paid more than $6; any other store adds a luxury tax   It might make sense to drink one Fiji and one something else to lessen your water "costs". I think I will do this when I up my dosage.  Right now I have to get in the habit of just drinking 1L a day.  So all I consume daily is that one bottle of Fiji... And a few glasses of something with sugar.

Whenever my lips are chapped, I am dehydrated (which is usually often).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Awwww... I think the water taste test is cute . $7 sounds about right. It is rather expensive. I usually buy it from Walmart and I've never paid more than $6; any other store adds a luxury tax  It might make sense to drink one Fiji and one something else to lessen your water "costs". I think I will do this when I up my dosage. Right now I have to get in the habit of just drinking 1L a day. So all I consume daily is that one bottle of Fiji... And a few glasses of something with sugar.
> 
> Whenever my lips are chapped, I am dehydrated (which is usually often).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
DominicanBrazilian82

Yeah, we have to wean you off that "few glasses of something with sugar".  Sugar dehydrates cells (skin and hair included).  So, you're cancelling out any water efforts.  Think about that every time you reach for one of those sugary drinks and reconsider.

For sure, my best growth months have been when I up my water intake.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 30, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Yeah, we have to wean you off that "few glasses of something with sugar".  Sugar dehydrates cells (skin and hair included).  So, you're cancelling out any water efforts.  Think about that every time you reach for one of those sugary drinks and reconsider.
> 
> For sure, my best growth months have been when I up my water intake.



I'm working on it.  For sure.  That would be ridiculous to work so hard to hydrate my body and then lose it from the sugar!  Got to get my priorities in order.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

96oz today! 

NJoy What water app do you use?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> 96oz today!
> 
> @NJoy What water app do you use?


 
NappyNelle

It's called "Water Your Body" (Android)


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, this whole weekend had me off track.  Looking to start this new week out right.  I'm drinking a bottle now and counting that towards the new day, since it's after midnight.  I have to do work harder at keeping my water bottle with me when I'm out and about during the weekends.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

25 oz in today . Going to sleep and looking towards maintaining my water intake all week.  On the plus side, I took in 114 oz of water last week (Mon-Sun); 14 oz lower than my goal. I started this challenge on Thursday.  For someone who NEVER DRINKS water, it's an improvement!  Looking forward to this week . 

32 oz / day = 224 oz this week.  If I complete this goal for the week, then I will up it to 1L + 16 oz bottle / day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 25 oz in today . Going to sleep and looking towards maintaining my water intake all week. On the plus side, I took in 114 oz of water last week (Mon-Sun); 14 oz lower than my goal. I started this challenge on Thursday. *For someone who NEVER DRINKS water, it's an improvement!* Looking forward to this week .
> 
> 32 oz / day = 224 oz this week. If I complete this goal for the week, then I will up it to 1L + 16 oz bottle / day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yeah, it is!!!


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone else find this challenge harder at the weekend than on a week day.  When you're at work and sitting near a water cooler it's a constant reminder of the task.  
But when I'm at home, it's so easy to drink juices and teas or nothing and risk my health, skin and hair in the process.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find this challenge harder at the weekend than on a week day.  When you're at work and sitting near a water cooler it's a constant reminder of the task.
> But when I'm at home, it's so easy to drink juices and teas or nothing and risk my health, skin and hair in the process.



Preaching to the choir... That sprite is calling my name right now!  But I've got this tasty water next to me... All for that retention.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Woo! 71 oz and it's not even 4pm yet.  Starting after midnight makes this a breeze. I'll even very some green tea in too. : woohoo:


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

48 oz in so far!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

94.8 oz!  I feel like i hit a high score! :woohoo:


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> 94.8 oz!  I feel like i hit a high score! :woohoo:



You did!!! Input your initials here _ _ _


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will be joining the 2013 version of this thread. I need more water for everythig on and in my body

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I will be joining the 2013 version of this thread. I need more water for everythig on and in my body
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF



Join with us now .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

I should, but I am scared i will let myself down. But I guess that is what challenges are there for. I have a 12 oz water bottle for work and I normally finish 2 or 3 it is hard to say because I fill it with a lot of ice at the drink dispenser in the cafeteria and water so it last longer.

I also have at least 12 oz for dinner. Maybe I will say my goal is between 50-60 oz a day. Is that too few?

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I should, but I am scared i will let myself down. But I guess that is what challenges are there for. I have a 12 oz water bottle for work and I normally finish 2 or 3 it is hard to say because I fill it with a lot of ice at the drink dispenser in the cafeteria and water so it last longer.
> 
> I also have at least 12 oz for dinner. Maybe I will say my goal is between 50-60 oz a day. *Is that too few?*
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


 
Blairx0

Whatever goal you set for yourself is fine. 

Um, so I take it that you're officially joining?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes. I would like to offical join! I am even drinking a glass of water now to celebrate! That would bring ky total to 54 oz for the day

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I should, but I am scared i will let myself down. But I guess that is what challenges are there for. I have a 12 oz water bottle for work and I normally finish 2 or 3 it is hard to say because I fill it with a lot of ice at the drink dispenser in the cafeteria and water so it last longer.
> 
> I also have at least 12 oz for dinner. Maybe I will say my goal is between 50-60 oz a day. Is that too few?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF



My goal is 1L / day... Approx 33 oz.   I never drink water.  I even had water with dinner tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome Blairx0! Every ounce counts and the sooner you start, the easier it gets. One day, you'll even start to CRAVE water and shock yourself! I know I did when I passed up fruit punch for a glass of water. 

Today I drank 96oz and I'm still sipping. I ate pretty healthy all day too; snacked on raw veggies, beans, and fruits. I'm proud of myself. Drinking water on top of that makes me feel extra healthy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't drink soda and have one glass of orange juice in the am and maybe one glass of chai tea. I quit soda in 2009 and sugary drinks like those blended fruit things give me instant headaches.

My issue is I don't want to pee all the time, so I don't drink anything. Time to get in the habit of drinking even if it means more potty breaks.

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Yes. I would like to offical join! I am even drinking a glass of water now to celebrate! That would bring ky total to 54 oz for the day
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


 
:woohoo:  Welcome Blairx0!  Adding you to the Challengers List.  Drink up!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 2, 2012)

64 oz total for the day :woop:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday I had one herbal tea, one apple juice, one coffee, and shamefully that was it! No wonder I keep eating, my body is crying out for it! 
Until my body and therefore hair is hydrated my personal challenge is that I will not spend any more money on products for the external! What is the point if I'm trying to smooth over the atom bomb inside each hair strand???

Ladies, I need your support. Aargghh


----------



## Mertzy (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm still hanging in there! I'm sipping water as I type.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 2, 2012)

96 oz again tonight.  Look at me exceeding my goal.  I'm done tho.  My eyeballs are floating.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 2, 2012)

48 oz in today!    I'm so proud of myself with drinking water.  I'm noticing a difference already in my lips, complexion and sweating.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Oct 3, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82

Idk if there's a Target near you but Target by me has a sale on Fiji water- $5 for the six pack.


----------



## daviine (Oct 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Push yourself daviine!! We're here for support. Can you shoot for three glasses a day for a week? One before each major meal?
> 
> One thing you can try is diluting your apple juice by 50% with water. Herbal tea is great if you are not adding a lot of extras to your cup: sugar, milk, creamer, etc.





NappyNelle said:


> Welcome Blairx0! Every ounce counts and the sooner you start, the easier it gets. One day, you'll even start to CRAVE water and shock yourself! I know I did when I passed up fruit punch for a glass of water.
> 
> Today I drank 96oz and I'm still sipping. I ate pretty healthy all day too; snacked on raw veggies, beans, and fruits. I'm proud of myself. Drinking water on top of that makes me feel extra healthy.



NappyNelle When Blairx0 posted about not being sure if her goal was too low, I thought of you and the post above.  I really think if you hadn't advised me to dilute my apple juice, I would still be drinking crap.  Drinking water makes me want to improve my health in other areas.  Baby steps, baby steps! Thanks again.  



Blairx0 said:


> I don't drink soda and have one glass of orange juice in the am and maybe one glass of chai tea. I quit soda in 2009 and sugary drinks like those blended fruit things give me instant headaches.
> 
> *My issue is I don't want to pee all the time, so I don't drink anything. Time to get in the habit of drinking even if it means more potty breaks.*
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF



I was the same way. But since I'm not working this year, I don't mind going to the bathroom all the time.  In fact , I use my "potty break" as a cue to drink more water.  I have no idea what will happen when I go back to work but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.  

By the way, does anyone here use a Brita water bottle or other water bottle with a filter? 

Also, does herbal tea count if you don't put sugar in it?  I've not been counting it in my app, but was wondering hydration-wise.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 3, 2012)

daviine said:


> Also, *does herbal tea count if you don't put sugar in it? * I've not been counting it in my app, but was wondering hydration-wise.



Thank you daviine!! It truly does help to 're-program' your taste buds.  And yes, herbal tea counts for hydration.


----------



## daviine (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you hydrated?

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2009/08/07/magazine/2008_fall_dehydration_test.pdf

http://www.giveittomeraw.com/forum/topics/urine-color-chart-drink-more-water?xg_source=activity

I thought I had a better graphic but I can't find it.  If you google "urine color" and click images, you might be able to find better graphics.  Assuming you're interested in this.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Idk if there's a Target near you but Target by me has a sale on Fiji water- $5 for the six pack.



*Jumps in car and drives to Target.  Got my fingers crossed that its the 1L size *

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

48 oz yesterday.  Aiming for 64 oz today!  Definitely going to up my Aim Number next week.  Gonna keep it at 32 oz (1L) to finish out this week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 4, 2012)

I squeaked in at only 47 oz yesterday (half of what I've been doing) because I was ripping and running all day.  I'm at 47 oz now so far so, I'm on track and hoping to finish strong.

I don't know if it's all the water that I'm drinking but, I've been noticing my nails are super healthy and pristine looking.  I mean, beautiful!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am drinking water now which will put me at a meger 20oz for the day. Gotta step it up.


----------



## daviine (Oct 5, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I am drinking water now which will put me at a meger 20oz for the day. Gotta step it up.



You can do it.!!!! 

I only drank half my goal yesterday. When I woke up and saw the D on my app, I was disappointed in myself. But can't do nothing about it now. Today's a new day.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> You can do it.!!!!
> 
> I only drank half my goal yesterday. When I woke up and saw the D on my app, I was disappointed in myself. But can't do nothing about it now. Today's a new day.



Me too!!! I was so disappointed.  That's why I'm on my 2nd 1L Fiji...



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I am drinking water now which will put me at a meger 20oz for the day. Gotta step it up.



I usually start drinking water after 2pm when I have time to think about it.  I am so busy getting my son ready, checking emails and handling my client load before 2.  So it's the latter part of the day that I start taking in water.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hit my goal yesterday  (32 oz), and almost finished it today.  I gots to do better... And I will.  The day is still young.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

Omg... I've only had 1 16.9 ounce bottle today!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 6, 2012)

Weekends are tricky for me.  I started early by drinking a bottle around 2 am.  I need that head start to stay on track.  I'm at 71 oz so far.  I can do one more bottle, for sure. 




daviine said:


> Omg... I've only had 1 16.9 ounce bottle today!!!!


 
Plenty of time left.  Drink up!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 7, 2012)

95 oz tonight. :woohoo:


----------



## NJoy (Oct 7, 2012)

daviine said:


> Are you hydrated?
> 
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2009/08/07/magazine/2008_fall_dehydration_test.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Since you've posted these links, I'm always pleased with my...progress. 

Good info.


----------



## daviine (Oct 7, 2012)

This is the 2nd night in a row that I'm cramming the remainder of my goal ounces in at the last minute. I did so poorly today that I'm counting my 3 glasses of bamboo leaf tea as water.  (I need to see that 100% on my water app  )Even though I don't add sugar to them, I wanted them to be in addition to my goal intake.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 8, 2012)

I am not drinking nearly as much as y'all, I think today I've gotten 47oz which is pretty high, usually I get in about 32 oz

But, I checked that chart posted by daviine, and I've been at colour number 1 all day...

Feeling good.

Also, with my increased water intake, my skin looks great... I'm pleased


----------



## NJoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, doing my midnight check in.  I didn't hit my goal for the day.  Weekends are a little hectic for me.  I only got in 71 oz.  and most of that was towards the end of the night.  Funny because, when I went shopping around 6pm, I had only had one 23.7 oz bottle of water for the day and I felt so dry.  My lips felt dry.  That was my reminder that I needed to drink more water.

Tomorrow, I'm starting Bikram Yoga and will definitely have to keep my water intake up since I'll be doing a lot of sweating.  Actually, I can't wait!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 8, 2012)

Enjoy your yoga class. I am at 40 oz today


----------



## daviine (Oct 8, 2012)

My app says I'm an aquaholic!


----------



## Love718 (Oct 8, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> My app says I'm an aquaholic!



What app do you use... Im sorry to ask if you already mentioned it i havent read the whole threas


----------



## daviine (Oct 8, 2012)

Love718 said:
			
		

> What app do you use... Im sorry to ask if you already mentioned it i havent read the whole threas



Water Your Body app.... Available for iPhone and Android


----------



## NJoy (Oct 8, 2012)

daviine said:


> My app says I'm an aquaholic!



Hilarious!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2012)

Just downloaded the app!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 8, 2012)

daviine said:


> This is the 2nd night in a row that I'm cramming the remainder of my goal ounces in at the last minute. I did so poorly today that I'm counting my 3 glasses of bamboo leaf tea as water. *(I need to see that 100% on my water app*  )Even though I don't add sugar to them, I wanted them to be in addition to my goal intake.


 
Exactly!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 8, 2012)

94 oz tonight...up to the last minute but I got it in!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

48 oz in!  Back on track, but not upping my goal because I wasn't consistent.  So, lets try this again. Challenging myself to drink at least 1L per day.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 9, 2012)

I got 91 oz in!  The app really helped!


----------



## Love718 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got in 51 oz .... Today im going to make a better effort to get that 100%


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> My app says I'm an aquaholic!



Yet I didn't make my goal. I hit like 25% of my goal. I need to have guidelines for how much I should drink by a certain time. I fell asleep putting my daughter to sleep and woke up after midnight. Too late for cramming--- not that that's good either. Pacing. That's what I need to work on bc I already worked on the major goal--- acquiring a taste for water.


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I got 91 oz in!  The app really helped!



How does the app help you? I keep forgetting to record my water. Maybe I need more reminders.


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

Love718 said:
			
		

> I got in 51 oz .... Today im going to make a better effort to get that 100%



 Did you get the app?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 9, 2012)

daviine said:


> How does the app help you? I keep forgetting to record my water. Maybe I need more reminders.



It gives you reminders throughout the day using a "water" sound.


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

.................


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> It gives you reminders throughout the day using a "water" sound.



Do you have the Android version? Mine just says "Did you remember to record your water intake?" I have to set the reminders.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 10, 2012)

I only got 54 oz in yesterday. I ran out of water and am not expecting a new water delivery until Friday.  Had to buy some from Walmart for now.  I can NOT be under hydrated while doing Bikram Yoga. I'm sweating gallons. erplexed


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 10, 2012)

Yesterday I got in 70.7 oz - about 10 oz less than the day before. It was my work out "rest day" so I didn't feel the need to have more.  So far I'm at 60.6 oz - it was a work out day for me.  I just had coffee so Ill keep that in consideration. 



NJoy said:


> I only got 54 oz in yesterday. I ran out of water and am not expecting a new water delivery until Friday.  Had to buy some from Walmart for now.  I can NOT be under hydrated while doing Bikram Yoga. I'm sweating gallons. erplexed




NJoy - Filtered tap water isn't good in your city?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Yesterday I got in 70.7 oz - about 10 oz less than the day before. It was my work out "rest day" so I didn't feel the need to have more. So far I'm at 60.6 oz - it was a work out day for me. I just had coffee so Ill keep that in consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
greenandchic

  I'm in the Atlanta area and the water here has a yucky taste.  I'm a bottled water snob.  Once you go black, you never go back.  Er, well. You know what I mean.  Couldn't think of another rhyme.

My daughter can drink filtered tap but, she loves ANY water.  The rest of us?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got in about 60oz today. I feel that I am dehydrated after drinking only 30oz yesterday and combining that with a work out.

Can't let that happen again so I am going forget serious about having 60oz plus daily


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 11, 2012)

NJoy said:


> greenandchic
> 
> I'm in the Atlanta area and the water here has a yucky taste.  I'm a bottled water snob.  Once you go black, you never go back.  Er, well. You know what I mean.  Couldn't think of another rhyme.
> 
> My daughter can drink filtered tap but, she loves ANY water.  The rest of us?




NJoy - Gotcha! I'm spoiled only having lived on EBay MUD water - Oakland, and now Portland (no fluoride) water which is rated some of the best in the U.S.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 11, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I'm in the Atlanta area and the water here has a yucky taste.  I'm a bottled water snob.  Once you go black, you never go back.  Er, well. You know what I mean.  Couldn't think of another rhyme.



How about once you leave tap, you never go back??


----------



## NJoy (Oct 11, 2012)

Monaleezza said:


> How about once you leave tap, you never go back??


 
Monaleezza

Perfect!  I'll drink to that! (Water, that is)


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't do as well yesterday and the previous day.  Today is gym day so I know Ill get a lot in.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 12, 2012)

95 oz today.  Back on target.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 13, 2012)

Been focusing on getting the water down. I have made my 50 oz goal for the past few days


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2012)

94.8 oz and it's only 9pm.  Score!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm back!  Water hiatus while traveling!  Now I'm 1L in today, with another bottle opened!  I'm up till midnight catching up on my DVR, so I have  some time to get more in 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought a new 20oz water bottle to carry around with me at work. My goal is 3 bottle fulls a day (60 oz) and a glass ( 12oz) with dinner. It has been working well thus far. I am already finished with bottle one for today!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have definitely been hitting my daily goal (1L)... Still struggling to get past that.  But I'm still proud of my 1L.  Tomorrow's a new day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Oct 18, 2012)

I wasn't feeling well so I went to bed without hitting my goal. No water-cramming sessions for the A because I didn't care. I still don't care..which is major for me. But I will admit, I feel worse than I did before I went to bed and drinking my water probably would have helped. I guess I know better.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 18, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I have definitely been hitting my daily goal (1L)... Still struggling to get past that.  But I'm still proud of my 1L.  Tomorrow's a new day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So last night I finished up 2L strong (64 oz)...  Today 64oz as well... This is because I am sick and the water makes me feel better . Still drinking water so I might be on NJoy level by the end of the night.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 18, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> So last night I finished up 2L strong (64 oz)... Today 64oz as well... This is because I am sick and the water makes me feel better . Still drinking water so I might be on @NJoy level by the end of the night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Awe. Feel better, DominicanBrazilian82.

I am doing the tam dang, right?  My goal is 84 oz but I'm easily doing 94.8 oz minimum by drinking 4 of my bottles.  SO proud of myself.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm CLEARLY to late to join the challenge ....but i just installed the app, i need a reminder about my water so that should help....i need to clear up these small breakouts on my chin anyway...thanks ladies for the motivation ....my goal is 64oz a day


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 18, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Awe. Feel better, DominicanBrazilian82.
> 
> I am doing the tam dang, right?  My goal is 84 oz but I'm easily doing 94.8 oz minimum by drinking 4 of my bottles.  SO proud of myself.



Yes you are!  96 oz in today (3L) and surprisingly it wasn't that difficult to get there.  My throat is sore so it helped to relieve, thus assisting my will to drink more.  But all-in-all, I feel a lot better because of it.  Looking forward to tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I'm CLEARLY to late to join the challenge ....but i just installed the app, i need a reminder about my water so that should help....i need to clear up these small breakouts on my chin anyway...thanks ladies for the motivation ....my goal is 64oz a day


 
@LightEyedMami

Welcome! I'm adding you to the list. KUTGW!

ETA:  You were already on the list.   Welcome back!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was in a car accident on Thursday morning. And, because the meds have me out like a light, I haven't been able to drink the amount of water that I need to drink.  And when I wake up, my mouth is SO dry and paste-y.  I'm gonna try to drink a whole bottle with each dose of meds before I pass out. This is crazy because even after I drink water, my mouth is still dry and pastey.  Ugh.  Ah well. Hoping to be off these painkillers and muscle relaxants soon.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 20, 2012)

feel better!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 20, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @LightEyedMami
> 
> Welcome! I'm adding you to the list. KUTGW!
> 
> ETA: You were already on the list.  Welcome back!


 @NJoy
OMG!!! .....Im gonna blame it on my college stressed brain (i had midterms last week) ....smh THIS is why i need ginkgo Biloba ASAP!

ETA: i just saw you were in an accident.....i hope you are okay, *wishing you quick healing*


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 20, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> I was in a car accident on Thursday morning. And, because the meds have me out like a light, I haven't been able to drink the amount of water that I need to drink.  And when I wake up, my mouth is SO dry and paste-y.  I'm gonna try to drink a whole bottle with each dose of meds before I pass out. This is crazy because even after I drink water, my mouth is still dry and pastey.  Ugh.  Ah well. Hoping to be off these painkillers and muscle relaxants soon.



Feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Oct 21, 2012)

NJoy I'm glad you're okay. Feel better and rest up!!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 21, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> 94.8 oz and it's only 9pm.  Score!!



Wheew, this is a lot of water!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wheew, this is a lot of water!


 
KiWiStyle

It is.  I had to work my way up to that amount.  And drinking from 23.7 oz water bottles makes it easy.  That's only 4 bottles throughout the day.

I've got 71 oz in so far. One more bottle to go.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 24, 2012)

32oz in so far today.......


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2012)

Only got in 47 oz today and it felt like it. I was so dry and thirsty.  Just not at home most of the day.  Ah well.  Tomorrow's a new day.  Gonna start before I go to sleep. It's already after 1am.

(and what am I doing up?)  G'night.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> 32oz in so far today.......



I know its the 25th where I am at now but I did get in 96oz of water before 12am. Yaaaaaa me!......I am working on a 32oz right now that will go towards Thursday's date.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay...Idk where to start.  I really don't drink enough.  I do eat alot more fruits and veggies and hot teas, so I'm staying relatively hydrated, but not really drinking it.  So.  Tonight I'll drink at least two cups before bed  (I know that's low)


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Okay...Idk where to start. I really don't drink enough. I do eat alot more fruits and veggies and hot teas, so I'm staying relatively hydrated, but not really drinking it. So. Tonight I'll drink at least two cups before bed  (I know that's low)


 
itismehmmkay

Hey! Ya made it over.  Good for you. You set your own goals and change them whenever you want. We don't judge. Just support. :woohoo: Every extra little bit is a good thing.  Drink up! :fat:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^Thank you!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2012)

itismehmmkay

A'ight, girlie.  The gig is up. You were already on the Challenger's List.  You were just MIA.  So instead of Welcome, you get a Welcome Back.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

Checking in:  I definitely have been keeping up with my water intake.  I consume at least 32 oz per day.  Some days I double and triple that, other days I just make my 32 oz.  I will say that water is the only thing I reach for though.  I rarely drink sugary drinks or sodas...rarely.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the check-ins, ladies. A challenge is only as good as your participation. I know for me, checking in keeps me accountable. Of course, I also know that seeing the thread pop up also reminds me so, perhaps some are still with us but not officially checking in. IDK. But I do know that I'm still working at it. My best growth months are always months that I've kept my water intake up.

For the past couple days, I've fallen short of my goal and only did 71 oz. 84 is my goal and 94 has been my typical. I've been on some pain meds since the car accident that have me sleeping so much. This has caused me to come up short by a bottle.

I hate being on meds, epecially those that put me to sleep. So, starting today, I"m gonna try not to take any and only resort to something lighter like ibuprofen IF necessary. That said, my water intake should rebound today.

Who woulda thunk it that I'd be a water-only drinker? I remember hating water and had to start out by adding lemons just to be able to drink it. And, I couldn't drink water in the morning without getting nauseous. Well, look at me now! I only drink water and can wake up and drink my bottle of room temp water right away. (I can't remember who gave me that room-temp tip but, you know who you are. THANKS, GIRL!!!)

Anywho, I'm working on my 2nd 23.7 oz bottle now. Off to a good start.

Wishing you all a well-hydrated day!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the check-ins, ladies. A challenge is only as good as your participation. I know for me, checking in keeps me accountable. Of course, I also know that seeing the thread pop up also reminds me so, perhaps some are still with us but not officially checking in. IDK. But I do know that I'm still working at it. My best growth months are always months that I've kept my water intake up.
> 
> For the past couple days, I've fallen short of my goal and only did 71 oz. 84 is my goal and 94 has been my typical. I've been on some pain meds since the car accident that have me sleeping so much. This has caused me to come up short by a bottle.
> 
> ...



I love water at room temperature... Cold water is only good when I'm sweating or it's really hot.


----------



## daviine (Oct 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Checking in:  I definitely have been keeping up with my water intake.  I consume at least 32 oz per day.  Some days I double and triple that, other days I just make my 32 oz.  I will say that water is the only thing I reach for though.  I rarely drink sugary drinks or sodas...rarely.



I don't find sugary drinks or sodas appealing anymore. 

I also prefer room temperature water.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 28, 2012)

daviine said:


> *I don't find sugary drinks or sodas appealing anymore. *
> 
> I also prefer room temperature water.


 
That is HUGE!  Me neither!  What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 28, 2012)

Dropping in for a random question.

Does anyone use the flavored water packets and if so have you suffered any negative effects from it? I try to up my water intake but after awhile water tastes too plain for me so I wonder if the packets would be a good alternative to kick it up a notch. I tried the lemon thing but I don't care for sour stuff so it didn't really help me with that.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 28, 2012)

I quit drinking soda and fake juices a few years ago and it doesn't even taste the same after drinking water.q


----------



## daviine (Oct 29, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> That is HUGE!  Me neither!  What a wonderful accomplishment!



Yesterday I was at a party and the little Sprite bubbles were tempting me but I knew better than to give in. They (the bubbles) looked good but I knew that they wouldn't taste good.  I'm finding that some of the treats/snacks that I used to like are nasty to me now. And the ones I still enjoy make me feel so guilty that I can't really  enjoy them.  No guilty pleasure there.... Just guilt.


----------



## daviine (Oct 29, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:
			
		

> Dropping in for a random question.
> 
> Does anyone use the flavored water packets and if so have you suffered any negative effects from it? I try to up my water intake but after awhile water tastes too plain for me so I wonder if the packets would be a good alternative to kick it up a notch. I tried the lemon thing but I don't care for sour stuff so it didn't really help me with that.


Fhrizzball

I haven't tried them but have you tried cucumbers? That's how I got started.


----------



## daviine (Oct 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I quit drinking soda and fake juices a few years ago and it doesn't even taste the same after drinking water.q



Exactly Blairx0 !!!! 

Sidenote: I'm on my phone so I can't multiquote. Sorry.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 29, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Dropping in for a random question.
> 
> Does anyone use the flavored water packets and if so have you suffered any negative effects from it? I try to up my water intake but after awhile water tastes too plain for me so I wonder if the packets would be a good alternative to kick it up a notch. I tried the lemon thing but I don't care for sour stuff so it didn't really help me with that.


 
Fhrizzball

For me, the only thing wrong with those flavor packets is the aspartame or other sugar substitutes used. I'm highly suspicious of artificial sweetners.  But, I know brands like Crystal light has some with vitamins and minerals added that make those look beneficial. And if that's what's needed to sort of wean yourself onto water for a period, I don't think that would be a problem.

I think cucumbers and mint or frozen orange or peach slices (or any fruit for that matter) might be good alternatives.  Or, I add a packet of Emergen-C to a bottle of my water a day (mainly to drink during my workouts).  I do this for the 1,000 mg of vitamin c, the antioxidants, electrolytes and B vites.  There is a small amount of fructose (found naturally in the fruit) which isn't bad unless it's high fructose. There are different flavors.

And for me, it made a HUGE difference for me to drink from a water bottle, and preferably spring water. I can taste the difference drinking spring water.  And reaching for a bottle of water just seems to be more of a treat than drinking a glass of water.  Psychological, I know but, it does make a difference (for me).

Just try different things to see what works best for you.  And if you have to work your way towards drinking plain water, so be it.  Many of us do/did.  I couldn't drink water without adding lemon to it.  In the summer, I switched to frozen orange or peach slices.  It just felt like I was drinking something special. (again psychological).

Let us know what you're trying and what you decide on. Most importantly, do whatcha gotta do to get more water in you and work from there.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 29, 2012)

NJoy
daviine

Thanks for the advice. I ended up being too impatient and got a box since it was on sale. What I think I will do is ration out the packets so I'll use less than instructed. I did that yesterday and managed to down 64oz as opposed to my regular 16-32oz. Once I run out I'll try fruit slices or the  Emergen-C you mentioned. If it's not too late I'll be joining in with this challenge as I need to up my water consumption by a lot.


----------



## daviine (Oct 29, 2012)

Fhrizzball.... It's not too late! Set a personal goal and drink up! Njoy will be here soon to register you.... . Silly, I know.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 30, 2012)

daviine said:


> @Fhrizzball.... It's not too late! Set a personal goal and drink up! Njoy will be here soon to register you.... . Silly, I know.


 
@Fhrizzball 

All ya gotta do is say the word and WHAM! BAM!  I'll add you, Ma'am.  Give me a shout and I'll work it out. No need to wait.  It's never too late.
Ok.  I'm done. Just having fun.


----------



## daviine (Oct 30, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> @Fhrizzball
> 
> All ya gotta do is say the word and WHAM! BAM!  I'll add you, Ma'am.  Give me a shout and I'll work it out. No need to wait.  It's never too late.
> Ok.  I'm done. Just having fun.



   Silly goose.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 31, 2012)

NJoy said:


> itismehmmkay
> 
> A'ight, girlie.  The gig is up. You were already on the Challenger's List.  You were just MIA.  So instead of Welcome, you get a Welcome Back.




LOL So I noticed that.  At first I was like....wow, she added me fast!  But yea I think I did join initially w/ good intentions...or more like high hopes.

Well today I've already finished my 3rd 16oz cup.  I was shooting for at least 4.  I haven't had any salad though, which....was actually keeping me relatively hydrated I guess...or as much as it could.  I"m thinking I'll have half a bag before I leave work and then another half when I get home.  And I may have a 5th cup of water when I get home too.  I"m sure I'll have #4 here at work.  


Wait...I"m tripping.  I need 5 cups anyway for the whole half your body weight thing.  I was up there thinking 5 would be too much lol.  I may go ahead and get 5 out the way at work and drink as I can at home.


----------



## daviine (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is my progress for October. My overall score is so low because I wasn't logging any water in for over a year. So now I'm trying to get my overall score to be an A-- making up for my bad past.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 1, 2012)

NJoy


Thanks. I guess I'll put my cards on the table and join up then. I'm currently at 64oz but would like to work my way up to 96oz or so. The one thing that's annoying is having to go number 1 so often so I hope that levels out soon.

Today I managed 80oz so that's progress for me.


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm ashamed!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 1, 2012)

just finished today's cup #2.  Oh and these cups are actually 20oz; I thought they were 16.  I f-n LOVE water now lol.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 1, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> @NJoy
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess I'll put my cards on the table and join up then. I'm currently at 64oz but would like to work my way up to 96oz or so. The one thing that's annoying is having to go number 1 so often so I hope that levels out soon.
> ...


 
Fhrizzball

You got it!  I'm adding you to the list now.  Potty runs will eventually level out. 



Monaleezza said:


> I'm ashamed!


 
Monaleezza

No shame here.  Let yourself off the hook and just do better.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm off of work today so running a lil slow.  But I've gotten one 20oz bottle down and working on the second.  I'll shoot for 4 today.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2012)

Now that I have my whole family drinking water only and my hubby has joined me in upping his water intake, my monthly water delivery is not enough.  I've been out of water for the past week and am not expecting my next delivery until Thursday.  In the meantime, hubby went out and bought cases of 16.9 oz bottles.  This is throwing my intake off.  I like filling my 23.7 oz bottles and only having to drink 4 to meet my goal.  

Ah well.  Needless to say, we've increased our delivery order for Thursday, which is a good thing for my family.

So far, 50oz in.  One more bottle to go.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 3, 2012)

I've had my first 20oz already.  Yesterday I did my 4...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 3, 2012)

Got my 80oz in today


----------



## NJoy (Nov 3, 2012)

Somebody tried to pull one over on me today.  They filled a water bottle with regular tap water.  I'm sure it was my husband trying to prove a point but, I knew.  You can tell the difference, bub.  Anyway, I was out of water all day.  Hubby finally went to the store for me and bought 6 gallons of spring water.  Yay!!!  I was sooooo thirsty.  I'm about to get my goal in rat nah!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

NJoy... Your siggy is 70's glamour fab!  

Still consuming at least 1L per day.  This is the most water I've ever consumed in any given period of time.  Some days more and some days a lot more!  So happy I'm challenging myself.  I do reach for water over anything else


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Now that I have my whole family drinking water only and my hubby has joined me in upping his water intake, my monthly water delivery is not enough.  I've been out of water for the past week and am not expecting my next delivery until Thursday.  In the meantime, hubby went out and bought cases of 16.9 oz bottles.  This is throwing my intake off.  I like filling my 23.7 oz bottles and only having to drink 4 to meet my goal.
> 
> Ah well.  Needless to say, we've increased our delivery order for Thursday, which is a good thing for my family.
> 
> So far, 50oz in.  One more bottle to go.



I need this inspiration in my household!  I gets no support from these sugar lovers!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I need this inspiration in my household!  I gets no support from these sugar lovers!



Here's how you do it.
Stop buying the sugar and they'll have no other choice. Start praising them drinking water and soon they'll be riding on their ownwithout training wheels.

My 12 yr old always preferred water. Now my 6 yr old has a water preference too.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Here's how you do it.
> Stop buying the sugar and they'll have no other choice. Start praising them drinking water and soon they'll be riding on their ownwithout training wheels.
> 
> My 12 yr old always preferred water. Now my 6 yr old has a water preference too.



I'm talking about the adult!!! My little one will drink what I give him, and I do give him water.  But the big baby (DH) has a sweet drink obsession.  Even if I don't buy it, he will.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @NJoy... Your siggy is 70's glamour fab!


 
IKR! I'm thinking, Chaka Khan or Donna Summers. lol.



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I'm talking about the adult!!! My little one will drink what I give him, and I do give him water. But the big baby (DH) has a sweet drink obsession. Even if I don't buy it, he will.


 
Ah yeah. The big babies.  It took me slimming down and crediting water for hubby to show an interest. He started out slow, thinking he was doing something. Then I had to break it to him that he needed half his body weight in ounces. He's still not there but, working hard on it. No way could I have forced him to do it. It had to be his idea.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> IKR! I'm thinking, Chaka Khan or Donna Summers. lol.
> 
> Ah yeah. The big babies.  It took me slimming down and crediting water for hubby to show an interest. He started out slow, thinking he was doing something. Then I had to break it to him that he needed half his body weight in ounces. He's still not there but, working hard on it. No way could I have forced him to do it. It had to be his idea.



Yes! Big hair is my life!!  Your length mixed with the thickness!!! Fab!

I'm gonna work on that "make it look like his idea" concept.  Worth a try.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Yes! Big hair is my life!! Your length mixed with the thickness!!! Fab!
> 
> I'm gonna work on that "make it look like his idea" concept. Worth a try.


 
The curly pic is me in Creta Girl (Freetress). I fluffed her out big because I love big hair too. I'm using that to visualize my next goal length along with my 2010 pic.  Will definitely be wigging it up a bit this winter too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Yesterday I was probably a lil short of my 80, but prob still got about half a gallon.  Today just finished my first 20oz, about to refill for #2.


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 6, 2012)

*I'm in- was gonna try to work my way up to 64 oz, but you've convinced me to just do it!!*


*[Gulp!]*


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so glad I ran across this thread...I could really use the motivation.  I have a 32-oz bottle that I carry with me to work EVERYDAY for water consumption ONLY.  So after 3 rounds with it, I will have my daily fill of water.
So far today I've had one 32oz serving, only two more to go!!!
I plan on getting back on track with this water consumption b/c it's going to be a MAJOR factor in my weightloss-hairgrowth regimen.


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 6, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> I'm so glad I ran across this thread...I could really use the motivation. I have a 32-oz bottle that I carry with me to work EVERYDAY for water consumption ONLY. So after 3 rounds with it, I will have my daily fill of water.
> *So far today I've had one 32oz serving, only two more to go*!!!
> I plan on getting back on track with this water consumption b/c it's going to be a MAJOR factor in my weightloss-hairgrowth regimen.


 
*Wow- that's dedication!! Way to go!*


----------



## Mystic (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww, the dreaded water consumption.  I barely get in two glasses some days.  Gonna aim for 64ozs today.


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 6, 2012)

itismehmmkay... wow- beautiful signature animation!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^Thanks!  If you look in my profile, cocomochaa added yt clip of it too.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 6, 2012)

NaturallyMede said:


> *Wow- that's dedication!! Way to go!*


 
Thanks NaturallyMede
For some reason I can drink water with no problem in the mornings....but by the time the afternoon hits, I have to fight that craving I have for a pepsi lol. I'm taking it one day at a time though


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 6, 2012)

Mystic said:


> Awww, the dreaded water consumption. I barely get in two glasses some days. Gonna aim for 64ozs today.


 
Awww you can do it @Mystic. 
Just remember to take it one day at a time. You can start of by making it a routine to have 1 glass of water in the morning, upon waking up. Another one 30-minutes before you eat; finally, another before going to sleep at night. It's these little steps that make a BIG difference.

ETA: Another Helpful Tip
Another helpful tip I've learned is to sip water from a straw rather than taking big gulps. I'm not exactly sure how it works, but it DOES! You end up drinking water much faster thus speeding up the process of getting your 8-glasses a day. 
Please see the following article for reference: (see tip #3)
http://www.fillyourown.ca/2011/benefits-of-drinking-through-a-straw/

HTH!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww, thanks D.Lisha for the encouragement.  I drank a 16oz bottle already so I am on my way.  I will try to remember your tip - it sounds so doable.



D.Lisha said:


> Awww you can do it @Mystic.
> Just remember to take it one day at a time. You can start of by making it a routine to have 1 glass of water in the morning, upon waking up. Another one 30-minutes before you eat; finally, another before going to sleep at night. It's these little steps that make a BIG difference.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 6, 2012)

I haven;t been posting like I should, but I have been drink my water. My goal is still 60 oz a day and I by filling my 20 oz water bottle two times I have been meeting me goal for a week straight!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Just finished #2...headed to gym now will do #3 afterwards


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Just filled cup up for 20oz #4.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Did my 80 and a bit more...will probably finish this 5th 20oz for 100.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

On 20oz cup #1


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2012)

NaturallyMede said:


> *I'm in- was gonna try to work my way up to 64 oz, but you've convinced me to just do it!!*
> 
> 
> *[Gulp!]*


 
Good for you, Girl! I'll add you to the Challenger's list. Welcome!




D.Lisha said:


> I'm so glad I ran across this thread...I could really use the motivation. I have a 32-oz bottle that I carry with me to work EVERYDAY for water consumption ONLY. So after 3 rounds with it, I will have my daily fill of water.
> So far today I've had one 32oz serving, only two more to go!!!
> I plan on getting back on track with this water consumption b/c it's going to be a MAJOR factor in my weightloss-hairgrowth regimen.


 
Are you on the list already? If not, I'll add you too. Welcome! Sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

On 20oz cup #2


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 7, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Good for you, Girl! I'll add you to the Challenger's list. Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NJoy
Yes ma'am I'm on the list.  Sadly I haven't been updating as much as I should since my name has been on it, but all of that is about to change! 
Yesterday was good, I completed all 96oz. So far today I'm working on my 1st 36oz serving (almost done with it).
Also, Njoy, I remember reading something about you ordering your water? May I ask what kind do you order and what benefits have you seen/gained from it -vs- regular tap water?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> @NJoy
> Yes ma'am I'm on the list. Sadly I haven't been updating as much as I should since my name has been on it, but all of that is about to change!
> Yesterday was good, I completed all 96oz. So far today I'm working on my 1st 36oz serving (almost done with it).
> Also, Njoy, I remember reading something about you ordering your water? May I ask what kind do you order and what benefits have you seen/gained from it -vs- regular tap water?


 
D.Lisha

Are you sure you were on the list? I just added you. Let me make sure you're not on there twice now. Otherwise, that means you'll have to drink twice your goal. 

I order spring water from Crystal Springs. They deliver tanks of spring water for my hot/cold dispenser. My family always drink more water from the tank. Even if I buy gallons of spring water from the store, the tank seems to prompt more drinking. My whole family drinks water only now. Uh, but that didn't happen overnight. I just limited their options. 

I'm in Georgia. The tap water here tastes funny. I can't even drink it filtered. And, once you start drinking spring water, you can easily taste the difference. I can't even drink water at a restaurant unless it's bottled. It's just a taste preference for me. I don't know if there are any other benefits.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 7, 2012)

I've been slacking and therefore avoiding this thread. I'm back to a half gallon starting now.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

On #3; just came from gym.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

Just finished cup #3


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

4 - 20oz cups...done.  I'll go refill a 5th just to sip on and will probably have more water at home too.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 7, 2012)

it's snowing and freezing here now so it's hard to get my water quota in. I'm still on my firs 16oz. I will do my best to to reach my regular 64oz though.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Drinkin #1 now.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

On 20oz cup #3


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 8, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @D.Lisha
> 
> Are you sure you were on the list? I just added you. Let me make sure you're not on there twice now. Otherwise, that means you'll have to drink twice your goal.
> 
> ...


 
NJoy
Opps, I think I look at the list AFTER you added my name, and assumed it was there the whole time...lol, that's my "blonde" moment for today 
And thanks for that info! I may look into ordering some spring water for myself. I did a quick research on the health benefits of Spring Water-Vs-Tap and to my surprise there's a significant advantage to consuming spring water. 

To Anyone interested:
Feel free to check out the article I found here:
http://www.ehow.com/list_5791804_health-benefits-springwater.html


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 8, 2012)

Random Update:
32oz-Down
Working on my second 32oz as we speak


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Just came from gym; about to start #4.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Just finished #5...100oz before heading home.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

On #2 __________


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

Done w/ my 80oz


----------



## daviine (Nov 10, 2012)

You're doing really great itismehmmkay.

I need to go back to cucumber in my water bc I've been falling off.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

Just filled up 20oz cup #3


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished #3


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

100oz down before leaving work.  I'd like to drink more right now, but don't want to have to make a pit stop before going home.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ You are on it!  Go, girl!

I have 50 oz down, 34 more to go.  Getting back on track.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

On 20oz cup #2


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just on cup #3 lol.  I have to make sure I finish #4 before leaving work and really wanted to finish like an hour before, so I could use the bathroom before too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay on to #4.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

On cup #2____

Oh and I finished my 80oz before going home yesterday.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, so for me, my water bottle DOES matter.  I have my 23.7 oz Smart Water bottle back in use.  Glasses of water doesn't work.  And even a cute, refillable water bottle didn't work.  It's something about my Smart Water bottle that I just love.  I'm baaack! 

37 oz in, so far.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 14, 2012)

From last week and into this weekend I've been doing really well with my 96oz consumption, but then I got so tired of having to race to the rest room every 30mins. that I decided to cut back to 64oz.  So for the past two days I've been consuming 64 oz just to eliminate some trips to the rest-room (it really get annoying after a while).
1st 32oz for today is done. One more to go! I'm sure I will have a 3rd one by the time I'm done with tonight's workout, though...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

On cup #4.  So I've had 1/2 a gallon already.  I'll finish #4 and do a #5 after the gym.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

80oz in.  On to cup #5.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Almost got cup #1 down


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still hanging in there with the water...and I exceeded my goal before midnight! Woohoo!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

1 Down - 20oz


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2012)

Shoot, I  need to be in this challenge too. :crazy:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

AtlantaJJ It's changed my life   I can't believe I wasn't drinking water like this before


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

About to fill up #3


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> AtlantaJJ It's changed my life   I can't believe I wasn't drinking water like this before



How do  I sign up! I am building accountability into my life now, I'm going to be on the case in 2013!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2012)

I take a 40 oz canister of water to work, but I find my self running out of water before the end of the day. I might need to bring in a case of bottled water.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How do  I sign up! I am building accountability into my life now, I'm going to be on the case in 2013!



Let NJoy know!  Or we just did


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

About to fill up 20oz cup #4


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 16, 2012)

I want in  

I'm on liter 2 right now shooting for 3 today

Sent from the corner pay phone


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

80oz done.  I'll try for one more cup before going home.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 16, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How do I sign up! I am building accountability into my life now, I'm going to be on the case in 2013!


 


Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I want in
> 
> I'm on liter 2 right now shooting for 3 today
> 
> Sent from the corner pay phone


 

I gotcha! Adding you ladies to the list. Welcome and Drink Up!

AtlantaJJ
Je Ne Sais Quoi


----------



## daviine (Nov 16, 2012)

MsAminta said:
			
		

> I'm still hanging in there with the water...and I exceeded my goal before midnight! Woohoo!



MsAminta What app is that?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sipping on some water now!! So happy to be in this challenge with you lovely ladies!

I have a question, I need to drink more herbal teas, and this could be one way for me to get more water in while at work. Would herbal teas, with nothing else added count toward my water intake?  This would include green teas, hibiscus, nettle, etc.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 17, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am sipping on some water now!! So happy to be in this challenge with you lovely ladies!
> 
> I have a question, I need to drink more herbal teas, and this could be one way for me to get more water in while at work. Would herbal teas, with nothing else added count toward my water intake?  This would include green teas, hibiscus, nettle, etc.



Absolutely.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Absolutely.



I'll be hitting two birds with one stone this way!


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 17, 2012)

daviine said:


> MsAminta What app is that?



daviine The app is called Waterlogged


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm terrible at this. Terrible!

Yesterday I did ok! Though I seem to do one good day out of every 10


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2012)

Monaleezza said:


> I'm terrible at this. Terrible!
> 
> Yesterday I did ok! Though I seem to do one good day out of every 10


 
C'mon Monaleezza. You're doing fine. Praise and report the good. Give yourself a break when you're not doing so well. You can report that too for accountability but do so with the positive intention of doing better the next day. We're not going to beat you.  Don't beat yourself.  Just being in this challenge and committing to drinking more is a plus and should be celebrated. You'll continue to get better. Gotta crawl before you walk and then you're off and running. We've all crawled.  And still do from time to time.  *shrugs* No biggie.

Congrats on that 1 out of 10! I'm sure it was 0 out of 10 previously. And eventually you'll be 10 out of 10. Keep up the good work. Celebrate the good days and tell yourself that you'll do better on the not so good days.

You can do it! Congrats on yesterday!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'll be hitting two birds with one stone this way!


 
Me too, girlie.  Me too!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 18, 2012)

I need to drink my water. I am so full at the moment if I try to drink I am going to throw up LOL.

I am on my 1st 32oz cup and I will add 6 tsp of ACV to the mix.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been doing pretty well this week, except I started buying a Naked juice for the boost of greens. I will have to cut that down because I'm not thirsty after drinking one of those... even when I sip throughout the day! It's probably due to the enormous amount of sugar from the fruits in the smoothie.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been slipping with my water and vitamin intake since the doctor prescribed me these muscle relaxers :-(


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I've been slipping with my water and vitamin intake since the doctor prescribed me these muscle relaxers :-(


 
Yes!  That happened to me too.  I've been trying to get back on track ever since.  The muscle relaxers had me sleeping more so, coming off had me practically starting over with getting back on track.

I have one more bottle to get down in the next hour and I'll make my goal for tonight.  Hopefully I'll get back on track sooner than later.  And I'm glad you mentioned vitamins.  I almost forgot tonight too.  D'oh!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes!  86 ounces.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Did not do all my water yesterday  Was just kinda off schedule a bit.  Think I'll get one of those 3gal dispensor bottles for home.  I'll be off of work starting tomorrow, but want to make sure I get my water in.  It's crazy how I do so much at work regimen-wise.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

I got one of those 2.5gal containers w/ the spout on it for home.  Now drinking water at the house isn't a second thought.  I have this Texan's cup, but I'm not sure how many oz it holds.  I'm going to assume just 2 cups.  So I need 5 of them to have my ounces in.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

#1 16 oz cup down.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been doing terrible since Thanksgiving.  I must've drank 2 glasses total.  Mostly, I've been drinking apple juice and ginger ale.  What the?

Ah well, I intend to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in 16oz cups today at work.  I've gotten 2 of them down so far.  Aiming for at least 5.

Also, did pretty good while at home w/ my water.  That container w/ the spout is really helping me.  It's easier to give my son more water too.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Slacking is not the word for how bad I've been doing, but I got my water bottle next to me and today I am determined to make it to 60 oz!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay so I just figured out that I am good at drinking my water at work, I'm terrible at home. I need to post here when I'm at the house!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

On cup #4.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2012)

My sinuses and this headache is killing me.  I reeeeeally neede to hydrate. But for some reason, it's much harder for me to drink water when I'm dealing with 'em.  I need a funnel and a brave soul to come pour some water into me, please.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 27, 2012)

On cup #1...kinda slow.  Oh meant to note that my cup at home is actually a 22oz cup...whew knew!  So I was getting in quite a few ounces over the weekend.  Bout another of those spout containers to have it ready to go!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm back! I hit my goal. Had to get another Smart Water bottle. Something about drinking from THAT bottle makes hitting my goals easy. I'm ba-ack!


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 28, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I'm back! I hit my goal. Had to get another Smart Water bottle. Something about drinking from THAT bottle makes hitting my goals easy. I'm ba-ack!



I love smart water!!! I can drink 2 bottles of smart water a day and still want more. When I try to drink 2 bottles of deer park it seems like alot and I go back to my jug of apple juice.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2012)

On Cup #1 right now...it's a 16oz.  I think I'll switch back to 20oz when I go to the cafe.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 28, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I love smart water!!! I can drink 2 bottles of smart water a day and still want more. When I try to drink 2 bottles of deer park it seems like alot and I go back to my jug of apple juice.


 
I love Smart Water. But it's not really the water that I love, it's the bottle.  After drinking it, I keep refilling it with Crystal Springs water (which I also love).  I have several cute water bottles but none of them keep me drinking like this Smart Water bottle.  It looks so harmless.  Like once I start drinking it, it's almost done. And before you know it, I just drank 27.3 oz.  I don't know what it is about THIS bottle but, I love it!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love smart water...maybe I should buy in bulk. I have been getting closer to 60oz with each passing day. At work I am am on my game, but at home I slack. Today however, I am 20 oz in with another 20oz a few sips away. I will be making it to 60 oz come hell or high water.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

About to finish this 16oz cup then I'll switch to this 20oz one.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang it's already almost 10:30....I like to be done w/ Cut #2 before heading to the gym (~11a)


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't post in a long time. But I've been hitting the bottle hard with 64oz for the past month!   I'm taking supplements that require me to drink plenty of water. I drink 4 16oz bottles of water which to me mentally doesn't seem like a lot because its only 4 bottles. I'm sticking with this regimen since its working! 

Here's to healthy drinking ladies


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 4, 2012)

I am trippin with my water.  Over the weekend I didn't really get it in.  Yesterday was okay, but I'm just now finished with cup #1.  Will get in 4 before I leave at 4 today.  In fact....would like to get them in by 3p so I can use the ladies' room before I leave.  So that's 1.5hrs to have 3 more cups....what is that?  every half hour?  cool.  So 2p done w/ #2, 2:30 #3 and 3p #4.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sipping right now, but I have been slipping. I am only at 20oz so far. Gotta get to 60 before bed


----------



## NJoy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm at 79.4 so far. I'm definitely gonna hit my goal of 84 oz because i still need to take my vites.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm gonna start slow to get used to drinking water again and commit to 3 glasses a day for the first 2 weeks, then 5 to 6 glasses for the rest of the year. When the challenge starts in 2013, I'm going to try for 8-9 glasses a day. My ultimate goal is to drink at least 1 glass more than the recommended minimum which would be 72oz.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 5, 2012)

Angel of the North said:


> I'm gonna start slow to get used to drinking water again and commit to 3 glasses a day for the first 2 weeks, then 5 to 6 glasses for the rest of the year. When the challenge starts in 2013, I'm going to try for 8-9 glasses a day. My ultimate goal is to drink at least 1 glass more than the recommended minimum which would be 72oz.



Sounds like a good plan. I'll add you when i get to my laptop.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 5, 2012)

On 20oz cup #1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 7, 2012)

On cup #1.  Tryna get back to my 4-5 cups before leaving work


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Trippin on my water.  Will do 4 cups before I leave work.  About to go fill up 20oz cup #2 now.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Just finished cup #2.  Headed to gym


----------



## NJoy (Dec 10, 2012)

Having to up the amount of water delivered again. We're doing a gallon a day, easily. 30 gals a month ain't cutting it.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 10, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I'm back! I hit my goal. Had to get another Smart Water bottle. Something about drinking from THAT bottle makes hitting my goals easy. I'm ba-ack!


 
 Yessssss . . . that SmartWater bottle is awesome - its easy to handle.  I drink the 3 of the 33.8 oz bottles per day and I love them.  The flow is smooth.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 10, 2012)

So  here's my update: 

Day 1: 4 glasses
Day 2: 4 glasses
Day 3: 2 glasses
Day 4: 4 glasses
Day 5: 5 glasses
Day 6: 4 glasses

This is probably equivalent to the total amount of water I consumed through the whole of 2012  (yes I was that bad). I've cut out sugary drinks and I have noticed a great improvement in my skin, it looks dewy and healthy. It's also helped with the breakouts that just took over my face a couple of weeks ago, they've practically all gone. My appetite has also improved.

So far, so good. I need to keep it up and get ready for the next level, I don't know that I will be up to 8 glasses by Jan, but I'm gonna try, if not, I will go for 5-6 glasses for the first half of the year and I should be more than ready to increase to 9 glasses a day by June.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

Almost done w/ 20oz cup#1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 17, 2012)

On cup #1______


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 29, 2013)

NJoy, is there a 2013 thread for this one? If so, I'm all for it!


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NJoy, is there a 2013 thread for this one? If so, I'm all for it!


 

Ms_CoCo37

Girl, yes.  Here. Let me give you a lift.


----------

